# Kyocera DuraForce Super Thread



## kemonine96 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Welcome to the Kyocera DuraForce super thread*

There isn't much information floating around for the DuraForce and I've created this thread to aggregate information as it's found so we have a single place for useful information, hacks, etc.

I'll keep the thread as up to date as possible and organize any information from future posts into the originals so people can find information easier.

*There is a Lollipop update available for the device as of early February, 2016. I have found a way for users to update if the OTA fails (see below). I've also updated the below posts with information regarding the Lollipop update and moved the KitKat notes to another location (link for old notes is below)*


----------



## kemonine96 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Ota - lmy47v1218_2217*

For those who are having trouble applying a FOTA on the DuraForce, check */cache/fota/xyz_fotalog_123.dat* It's a text file that contains a lot of really good info on what is going on during a FOTA. Including errors. Keep a look out for signature mismatch errors.

I had errors with the following files. Took me a few tries to get the OTA applied as each attempt resulted in one error.

Uninstall Xposed (moar hacks)
/system/usr/keylayout/gpio-keys.kl (disable PTT/Speaker buttons)
/system/etc/permissions/platform.xml (sd card "fix")

If trying to address the issues manually does not work, follow the procedure below.

Download "vanilla" system image from HERE (link)
Extract zip file
Ensure at least 2Gb of storage is available for internal data
adb push mmcblk0p21_KVT49L_0617_0132 /storage/sdcard0/
adb shell
su
dd if=/storage/sdcard0/mmcblk0p21_KVT49L_0617_0132 of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p21
Reboot phone once it completes. It will take awhile and not report anything during the process.
After phone boots, run "adb reboot recovery"
Wipe data / factory reset
Wipe cache
Reboot
Run software update


----------



## kemonine96 (Jun 12, 2015)

*General Notes - Lolipop*


Force Reboot: Pwr + Vol Up + Vol Dn + Back + Home + App Switcher buttons for ~10-30 seconds
Root: Use KingRoot from http://king-root.net/ -- I used the android APK successfully
SD cards bigger than 32Gb still do not work correctly on stock firmware


----------



## kemonine96 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Known Working Customizations*

To be determined


----------



## kemonine96 (Jun 12, 2015)

*KitKat Notes*

All previous notes for KitKat have been moved to a document in box. The notes can be found HERE (link)


----------



## kemonine96 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Sources / Mirror(s)*

The OSS drop is available on Kyocera's developer site: http://www.kyoceramobile.com/support/developers/

Misc file mirror: https://nuskunetworks.box.com/s/p5hwq3hboctl0saze0wkcv3jzfefuw45


----------



## tomzweifel (Jul 14, 2015)

*Do you trust Kingo?*

I'm THRILLED to hear you were able to root and freeze all the AT&T crapware. I can't wait to do the same. But how do you feel about Kingo? I'm almost leaning more to keeping the bloat, kind of the devil you know, you know?



kemonine96 said:


> *Welcome to the Kyocera DuraForce super thread*
> 
> There isn't much information floating around for the DuraForce and I've created this thread to aggregate information as it's found so we have a single place for useful information, hacks, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## kemonine96 (Jul 15, 2015)

tomzweifel said:


> How do you feel about Kingo?

Click to collapse



I've used it a few times over the last year and can only complain it does a sloppier job compared to SuperSU. Every pre-canned root wants to crap all over /system and none is better than the other so long as you get the su binary in a working state IMHO. I know Kingo is harder to clean up after than SuperSU / others but it's a hell of a lot easier to just use Kingo to root and cleanup after. Stacking root exploits and similar like Kingo is doing is a huge PITA and best left to those specializing in such things.



tomzweifel said:


> I'm almost leaning more to keeping the bloat, kind of the devil you know, you know?

Click to collapse



Fair enough, I was able to replace Kingo with SuperSU pretty easily:

Install SuperSU from Play Store
Run SuperSU and update su binary via "Normal" mode
Authorize SuperSU when Kingo prompts
Allow SuperSU to replace su binary
Freeze/Remove Kingo
Reboot and enjoy SuperSU
Optional: cleanup other Kingo remnants


----------



## tomzweifel (Jul 15, 2015)

*Components to clean up?*

Any chance you can steer me towards the "remnants" that need to be cleaned up and where to find them, just to make sure I get it all?  I'm probably going to go though this exact process tonight or tomorrow.  

Thanks for the information!



kemonine96 said:


> I've used it a few times over the last year and can only complain it does a sloppier job compared to SuperSU. Every pre-canned root wants to crap all over /system and none is better than the other so long as you get the su binary in a working state IMHO. I know Kingo is harder to clean up after than SuperSU / others but it's a hell of a lot easier to just use Kingo to root and cleanup after. Stacking root exploits and similar like Kingo is doing is a huge PITA and best left to those specializing in such things.
> 
> 
> Fair enough, I was able to replace Kingo with SuperSU pretty easily:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## kemonine96 (Jul 15, 2015)

tomzweifel said:


> Any chance you can steer me towards the "remnants" that need to be cleaned up and where to find them, just to make sure I get it all?  I'm probably going to go though this exact process tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the information!

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I don't have notes on what Kingo leaves around on /system... Some searching online or poking about /system should yield results.


----------



## tomzweifel (Jul 25, 2015)

*New OTA Update*

I just got notified of an available OTA update but I can't find a changelog or any info on it yet. I'll be sure to post it if I find it.


----------



## kemonine96 (Jul 25, 2015)

tomzweifel said:


> I just got notified of an available OTA update but I can't find a changelog or any info on it yet. I'll be sure to post it if I find it.

Click to collapse



Please do. I haven't gotten any notifications yet and I'm kinda curious what the OTA will contain.


----------



## Dkesler76 (Jul 30, 2015)

http://www.att.com/esupport/article.jsp?sid=KB426870&cv=820

Software update includes

Kyocera Remote Lock

 Miscellaneous improvements, fixes, and security updates


----------



## kemonine96 (Jul 30, 2015)

Dkesler76 said:


> http://www.att.com/esupport/article.jsp?sid=KB426870&cv=820
> 
> Software update includes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads up. Too bad it's not L.


----------



## Dkesler76 (Jul 31, 2015)

kemonine96 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Too bad it's not L.

Click to collapse



np yeah i wished it was to lol... seems that my phone wont take the ota i did delete the bloatware....probably why it wont update u know how to force the ota or do u know where i can get the apks to reinstall them to update it... ty dan


----------



## kemonine96 (Aug 16, 2015)

Dkesler76 said:


> np yeah i wished it was to lol... seems that my phone wont take the ota i did delete the bloatware....probably why it wont update u know how to force the ota or do u know where i can get the apks to reinstall them to update it... ty dan

Click to collapse



I managed to free up some time this weekend and I'm going to be pulling the OTA and seeing what I can do for re-packing it for those of us who are rooted and/or de-bloated.

Will post back with more info after I've had some time to poke at the OTA some.

*Edit 1:* Looks like this has patches for system and boot. /cache/delata looks like the directory where everything was downloaded. Hopefully binwalk and some other tools will yield useful information on what's contained within.

*Edit 2:* Looks like I was able to install the OTA despite being rooted. I'm waiting for 1st boot to verify root persisted and I'm also working on mirroring a number of partitions that can be used to "go back" to stock as well as images for updated partitions post-OTA.


----------



## kemonine96 (Aug 17, 2015)

Dkesler76 said:


> np yeah i wished it was to lol... seems that my phone wont take the ota i did delete the bloatware....probably why it wont update u know how to force the ota or do u know where i can get the apks to reinstall them to update it... ty dan

Click to collapse



I managed to get a stock boot and system partition uploaded today that you should be able to use to restore the de-bloated apps. The image is here

You can use a Linux machine (or other methods) to extract the APKs and put them back or use busybox + dd to restore the contents of the partition (you may need to re-root if writing the partition using dd). There are some good guys on XDA and elsewhere on how to restore a partition image on an Android device.

*Edit:* The posted file is for an ATT device


----------



## kemonine96 (Aug 17, 2015)

Good news everybody! The ATT OTA doesn't remove root and can be installed as-is provided you've not de-bloated the ROM or installed Xposed. If you've de-bloated (see below) you'll need to restore the missing bloatware and if you've installed Xposed, you'll need to uninstall it prior to applying the OTA.

In one of the early OP's there's a link to the "misc file mirror" that contains partition images for boot and system partitions. These are from an ATT device and can be used to restore back to a state that'll allow the OTA to apply.

Happy hacking and OTAing everyone.


----------



## Dkesler76 (Aug 18, 2015)

kemonine96 said:


> I managed to get a stock boot and system partition uploaded today that you should be able to use to restore the de-bloated apps. The image is here
> 
> You can use a Linux machine (or other methods) to extract the APKs and put them back or use busybox + dd to restore the contents of the partition (you may need to re-root if writing the partition using dd). There are some good guys on XDA and elsewhere on how to restore a partition image on an Android device.
> 
> *Edit:* The posted file is for an ATT device

Click to collapse



weird i tried dd and busy box and no go not showing up on device


----------



## kemonine96 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dkesler76 said:


> weird i tried dd and busy box and no go not showing up on device

Click to collapse



What isn't showing up?


----------



## Dkesler76 (Aug 18, 2015)

kemonine96 said:


> What isn't showing up?

Click to collapse



maybe im doing it wrong but seems i cant transfer the partition to phone plus its not showing an image file. i may be doing it all wrong lol


----------



## kemonine96 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dkesler76 said:


> maybe im doing it wrong but seems i cant transfer the partition to phone plus its not showing an image file. i may be doing it all wrong lol

Click to collapse



You need to copy the image file to an external SD card then use DD (as root) to write the file to the system partition. There should be some good writeups on xda that explain the general process. 

You'll want to use the bigger of the two files posted as that is a copy of the system partition.


----------



## Dkesler76 (Aug 18, 2015)

so i need to use busybox dd to write to partition then .


----------



## kemonine96 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dkesler76 said:


> so i need to use busybox dd to write to partition then .

Click to collapse



Yes. That should work. Just be sure to run it as root.


----------



## Dkesler76 (Aug 19, 2015)

ok ty do i run dd from busybox plus i will need to unzip the file then add it to the sdcard


----------



## Dkesler76 (Aug 20, 2015)

# dd if=/sdcard/mmcblk0p21.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p21
cannot open for read: No such file or directory

i getting this error


----------



## kemonine96 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dkesler76 said:


> # dd if=/sdcard/mmcblk0p21.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p21
> cannot open for read: No such file or directory
> 
> i getting this error

Click to collapse



Does that file exist at the path? You can verify using "ls /sdcard". If you transferred the file to your external SD Card it'll be somewhere under /storage/sdcard1 . If the file is at /sdcard/ , the shell may have a hard time reading from that particular location and you can use /storage/sdcard0 instead.


----------



## Dkesler76 (Aug 20, 2015)

tmp-mksh: is: notfound


----------



## kemonine96 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dkesler76 said:


> tmp-mksh: is: notfound

Click to collapse



Lowercase LS


----------



## s0crates82 (Aug 25, 2015)

*OTA update*

It's the super thread, so I'm mentioning it. The 1.102AT OTA update made my stock device significantly more unstable.  I'd not have done it, had I been patient enough for a change log.

Out of the box, this thing was a rock. Slow recent-app-button behavior, but otherwise very satisfactory. Now, the damn thing reboots itself nearly daily, whether I'm using it or not. Pocket reboots are easy to recognize due to the stupid SD card mount notification; never thought that would ever come in handy.


----------



## tomzweifel (Aug 25, 2015)

*"Eco" Mode makes data connection wonky*

If you haven't tried it yet yourself, I don't have good things to say about the "Eco" mode setting / widget.  It made the data connection for several specific apps unreliable, and in the case of a few like Hangouts and Google Voice made it relatively unusable.  Turning it off didn't correct it.  So far a factory reset was the prescription.  Stay far far away....


----------



## syabiz (Aug 29, 2015)

I had run into trouble after trying to throw the default application with TitaniumBackup located in /system/app/  and  /system/priv-app/ consequently failed start-ups.
"Unfortunately, the Setup Wizard has stopped"
I tried to return it via adb, but not because of status Disable USB Debugging...
But I managed to get into Fastboot Mode / Bootloader manner;
Holding down Power + Volume Down + Back Button (accompanied by an orange LED)

If only someone could make recovery.img as a stock rom, it is helpful to re-flash the fastboot mode if there is a problem....

----
In addition, I've disassembly of curiosity contents
See the pics here--> hxxps://www.facebook.com/syabiz/media_set?set=a.1129431140403910.1073741828.100000111040226


----------



## kemonine96 (Aug 29, 2015)

syabiz said:


> I had run into trouble after trying to throw the default application with TitaniumBackup located in /system/app/  and  /system/priv-app/ consequently failed start-ups.
> "Unfortunately, the Setup Wizard has stopped"
> I tried to return it via adb, but not because of status Disable USB Debugging...
> But I managed to get into Fastboot Mode / Bootloader manner;
> ...

Click to collapse



The "misc file mirror" in post 6 has partition images for recovery and system. No clue if they'll work with fast boot but may be worth a try.


----------



## syabiz (Aug 30, 2015)

kemonine96 said:


> I managed to get a stock boot and system partition uploaded today that you should be able to use to restore the de-bloated apps. The image is here
> 
> You can use a Linux machine (or other methods) to extract the APKs and put them back or use busybox + dd to restore the contents of the partition (you may need to re-root if writing the partition using dd). There are some good guys on XDA and elsewhere on how to restore a partition image on an Android device.
> 
> *Edit:* The posted file is for an ATT device

Click to collapse



can flashe with Fastboot mode?


----------



## kemonine96 (Aug 30, 2015)

syabiz said:


> can flashe with Fastboot mode?

Click to collapse



No idea, never tried.


----------



## syabiz (Sep 2, 2015)

EXPERIMENT CRAZY, BUT FAILED!

I follow this method for My Kyocera Duraforce....

hXXp://webtrickz.com/how-to-flash-cm12-lollipop-factory-image-on-oneplus-one-using-fastboot/ 

I Know this for OnePlus One.... but thats almost similar spec.... 

Result:



> C:\Users\<MyWinUser>\Desktop\cm-12.0-YNG1TAS0YL-bacon-signed-fastboot>fastboot flash
> modem NON-HLOS.bin
> target reported max download size of 1048576000 bytes
> sending 'modem' (57361 KB)...
> ...

Click to collapse



Now Hard Brick Already...  Hahaha.... 
Hope Advanced Developer can get any clue?


----------



## kemonine96 (Sep 2, 2015)

syabiz said:


> EXPERIMENT CRAZY, BUT FAILED!
> 
> I follow this method for My Kyocera Duraforce....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I was last poking about on the DuraForce I noticed the bootloader appeared locked and fastboot oem unlock had no affect (you need a key which I didn't have). I gave up pretty quickly after that point. You can't do too much to a device with a locked bootloader beyond basic root stuff.


----------



## syabiz (Sep 2, 2015)

kemonine96 said:


> When I was last poking about on the DuraForce I noticed the bootloader appeared locked and fastboot oem unlock had no affect (you need a key which I didn't have). I gave up pretty quickly after that point. You can't do too much to a device with a locked bootloader beyond basic root stuff.

Click to collapse



Do not be too quick to give up. Make this as a lesson. Viewed from above logs after I try to flash with 12 cm for oneplus one, there are some parts of success, why do not we all try to find a clue on the part that failed.

I am not an expert like you all. But I assume that the device is like a machine that you can replace the operating system.

Maybe there is a way that can clear the partition and create a certain partition in order to run the kernel and include related os?

Sorry I am just a newbie? and I do not know programming languages.

My assumption is simple, if someone makes a padlock, they must create the key. If the key can not get, we could destroy, breaking, damage or any other tool to padlock...

Peace

Edit: 
Last status, now when i connect my device to PC, No adb, No Bootloader, no fastboot.... 
But in device manager detect Serial Port COM10.... with LED with Orage Color like fastboot mode before... Any clue?


----------



## kemonine96 (Sep 2, 2015)

syabiz said:


> Do not be too quick to give up. Make this as a lesson.

Click to collapse



I didn't give up per se, more of a ran out of time and also don't want to make more time presently.



syabiz said:


> Viewed from above logs after I try to flash with 12 cm for oneplus one, there are some parts of success, why do not we all try to find a clue on the part that failed.

Click to collapse



The failures were likely partition names/data not lining up with what the phone expected. This is pretty normal all things considered when flashing firmware from another device.



syabiz said:


> I am not an expert like you all. But I assume that the device is like a machine that you can replace the operating system.

Click to collapse



You can, provided you've got signed firmware that's accepted by the boot loader or you're monkeying about in fastboot like you were.



syabiz said:


> Maybe there is a way that can clear the partition and create a certain partition in order to run the kernel and include related os?

Click to collapse



You can probably do something along these lines by grabbing data from an existing device and doing a flash of data pulled from another device. Just be careful though, a locked bootloader means the kernel/system image needs to be signed or "known" by the boot loader for it to actually boot/run anything useful.



syabiz said:


> My assumption is simple, if someone makes a padlock, they must create the key. If the key can not get, we could destroy, breaking, damage or any other tool to padlock...

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I was referring to with the "oem unlock code". You can get a code from some manufactures that unlocks the boot loader. Other devices (Moto X 2013 for example) have practical exploits that let you unlock the boot loader without needing a code. None of these exist that I'm aware of for the DuraForce.



syabiz said:


> Last status, now when i connect my device to PC, No adb, No Bootloader, no fastboot....
> But in device manager detect Serial Port COM10.... with LED with Orage Color like fastboot mode before... Any clue?

Click to collapse



You've likely got a mostly bricked device. That COM port could be a QCom diagnostics port that can pop up in certain circumstances. If it is a QCom diag port, you'd need to use the QCom tools to flash a system image to the EMMC. Unfortunately I have no practical experience in this area, I just know it exists.


----------



## syabiz (Sep 3, 2015)

That explanation is remarkable for a newbie like me..
You not only as a developer... but you also deserve as lecturer..
Thank you kemonine96


----------



## Paulsim (Nov 11, 2015)

*newbie questions*

Hi all, I have the duraforce.  I have rooted it with kingo root (through PC). It is working fine but i would like to restore it completely to how i received it from ATT. I'm new to all this and i deleted rather than froze some of the bloatware from ATT when i got started. I would like to apply the update but it only gets to about 15 percent and quits. I want to restore it to apply that update and be able to apply any future updates. I did see the img file posted in this thread but i was unable to apply them. I installed adb but when i ran the reboot into bootloader command it rebooted the phone and froze on the boot screen. I couldn't turn off the phone, I had to wait for the phone battery to die and then it rebooted and worked fine.  Another issue is when i reboot the phone I seem to lose root and have to re-root. Can anybody point me in the right direction?


----------



## sargon__ (Nov 14, 2015)

Paulsim said:


> Hi all, I have the duraforce.  I have rooted it with kingo root (through PC). It is working fine but i would like to restore it completely to how i received it from ATT. I'm new to all this and i deleted rather than froze some of the bloatware from ATT when i got started. I would like to apply the update but it only gets to about 15 percent and quits. I want to restore it to apply that update and be able to apply any future updates. I did see the img file posted in this thread but i was unable to apply them. I installed adb but when i ran the reboot into bootloader command it rebooted the phone and froze on the boot screen. I couldn't turn off the phone, I had to wait for the phone battery to die and then it rebooted and worked fine.  Another issue is when i reboot the phone I seem to lose root and have to re-root. Can anybody point me in the right direction?

Click to collapse



I just wrote a root guide for this device using KingRoot, no computer required and it retains root. Also included is a guide for replacing it with SuperSU using a paid app ($5) or search the forum for the manual replacement method (computer and adb will be required for manual replacement). 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/root-guide-root-kyocera-duraforce-t3248398

And I've also already requested the stock apks:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/apps-kyocera-duraforce-e6560c-apps-t3248330
Subscribe to the thread to receive notifications. 

Good luck and don't forget to hit the Thanks button if it works for you!


----------



## kemonine96 (Nov 14, 2015)

sargon__ said:


> And I've also already requested the stock apks:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/apps-kyocera-duraforce-e6560c-apps-t3248330

Click to collapse



The OP has a link called "misc file mirror" which includes a number of partition dumps and other goodies. System is present. You can use a Linux box to mount the image and pull the stock apks and anything else you might need.


----------



## sargon__ (Nov 14, 2015)

kemonine96 said:


> The OP has a link called "misc file mirror" which includes a number of partition dumps and other goodies. System is present. You can use a Linux box to mount the image and pull the stock apks and anything else you might need.

Click to collapse



I wasn't subscribed to this thread and just went through it again...  Very good,  I'll have to track down the windows version..  Saw it on here somewhere..  Or I'll load Linux on my pc, it's been a long time since I've dual booted lol... 

Thanks! Hopefully someone can upload the bell mobility version so I can get the bloatware back so my company doesn't notice lmao,  but I'm not holding my breath lol


----------



## kemonine96 (Nov 14, 2015)

Paulsim said:


> Hi all, I have the duraforce.  I have rooted it with kingo root (through PC). It is working fine but i would like to restore it completely to how i received it from ATT. I'm new to all this and i deleted rather than froze some of the bloatware from ATT when i got started. I would like to apply the update but it only gets to about 15 percent and quits. I want to restore it to apply that update and be able to apply any future updates. I did see the img file posted in this thread but i was unable to apply them. I installed adb but when i ran the reboot into bootloader command it rebooted the phone and froze on the boot screen. I couldn't turn off the phone, I had to wait for the phone battery to die and then it rebooted and worked fine.  Another issue is when i reboot the phone I seem to lose root and have to re-root. Can anybody point me in the right direction?

Click to collapse



When the DuraForce is in bootloader mode it'll appear frozen. If you check device manager you'll see an Android fastboot device appear. Once the fastboot device is present you'll be able to use the fastboot command in the SDK to flash the partition images. 

Just be careful. The images posted are for the ATT model and might cause big issues for other carrier models. 

There are a few guides in XDA that can provide more insight than I'm able to provide.


----------



## thorn698 (Nov 27, 2015)

Where can I find firmware for this model? Got Root,  done various experiments.  now writes "error" and impossible to call


----------



## thorn698 (Nov 29, 2015)

kemonine96 said:


> I managed to get a stock boot and system partition uploaded today that you should be able to use to restore the de-bloated apps. The image is here
> ............

Click to collapse





Dkesler76 said:


> # dd if=/sdcard/mmcblk0p21.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p21
> cannot open for read: No such file or directory
> 
> i getting this error

Click to collapse



mmcblk0p21.img necessary without ''  .img" !!!!!!
1. Unzip mmcblk0p21.zip
2. Copy mmcblk0p21 to internal sd card and write  system:
 Type 
adb shell
su
dd if=/sdcard/mmcblk0p21 of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p21

It tested and worked(FOR ATT ONLY!!!). My DuraForce live again!


----------



## thorn698 (Nov 29, 2015)

There is another problem. USSD requests work only  ATT (* 225 #, * 646 #, for example). But not working any more, the phone starts to make a call if you type * 100 # for example. This makes it impossible to check balance, if the phone is unlocked and in use by another carrier. How to fix it(with root)?


----------



## calipso-l (Dec 8, 2015)

*duraforce sim unlock*

hello!  anyone has an idea where to get sim unlock code for this phone?
or how to unlock it?
looked though forums and found 0 info

thanks for any assist


----------



## ngocdiemmobile (Dec 9, 2015)

*helf file*

my phone hang on logo and need who have backup file . recovery cuttom flash for phone
need backup system.img
how to go to fastboot . phone no adb


----------



## ngocdiemmobile (Dec 12, 2015)

*hi*

model backup p21 not working on fastboot by ext2 who have phone please dump phone helf to system.img but ext4


----------



## ngocdiemmobile (Dec 13, 2015)

*helf*

who can dump phone . i need fie recovery stock for make recovery cuttom


----------



## ngocdiemmobile (Dec 13, 2015)

*ok*

http://vietmobile.vn/threads/tao-ro...ocera-duraforce-e6560-worlds-first.38186.html
file flash by fastboot ok


----------



## h078 (Dec 18, 2015)

Did anyone figured out key combo for either recovery or fastboot?
 I have ATT Duraforce and tried all suggested key combos for other Kyocera models (brigadier, hydro) but no luck


----------



## kemonine96 (Dec 18, 2015)

h078 said:


> Did anyone figured out key combo for either recovery or fastboot?
> I have ATT Duraforce and tried all suggested key combos for other Kyocera models (brigadier, hydro) but no luck

Click to collapse



I've never been able to boot directly into fastboot or recovery using a key combination. There was a reference in the boot loader to vol up + vol dn + pwr being a shortcut for fastboot but I've never gotten it to work.

You can enable adb and use the usual "adb reboot recovery" or "adb reboot bootloader" options to get into recovery/fastboot as necessary.


----------



## syabiz (Jan 17, 2016)

ngocdiemmobile said:


> http://vietmobile.vn/threads/tao-ro...ocera-duraforce-e6560-worlds-first.38186.html
> file flash by fastboot ok

Click to collapse



where i can get file to download system.img?

Thanks


----------



## calipso-l (Jan 28, 2016)

*duraforce 3g*

Hello! Anybody seen 3G or H mode on the screen? My phone is always in 4g mode but when it is lost it switches to E
I tried different places but never seen 3G mode on it.


----------



## digithog (Feb 4, 2016)

*kyocera duraforce e6560 fota update interrupted*

The update downloads fine, but fails on installation at 17% everytime. Update interrupted 
I have 3 of these duraforce phones. #1 upgraded fine to 5.1.1 Lollipop,#2 and #3 fail.
One fails at 17%, the other fails at about 33% during install, after download.
#1 that accepted the update was rooted with kingroot, then used SuperSu-me and had SuperSU installed! ??
After the update, We had to re-root the phone.
I've tried unrooting #2, factory reset, deleting cache files, changing the date,  etc.... nothing works. Fails at 17% during install every time.
Haven't messed much with phone #3 yet.

Kyocera duraforce e6560 AT&T


----------



## kemonine96 (Feb 4, 2016)

digithog said:


> The update downloads fine, but fails on installation at 17% everytime. Update interrupted
> I have 3 of these duraforce phones. #1 upgraded fine to 5.1.1 Lollipop,#2 and #3 fail.
> One fails at 17%, the other fails at about 33% during install, after download.
> #1 that accepted the update was rooted with kingroot, then used SuperSu-me and had SuperSU installed! ??
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a Lolipop upgrade? When did that surface?


----------



## kemonine96 (Feb 4, 2016)

syabiz said:


> where i can get file to download system.img?

Click to collapse



On the first page of the thread there is a link to the "Misc File Mirror". That mirror has a copy of the system.img from a device.


----------



## kemonine96 (Feb 4, 2016)

digithog said:


> The update downloads fine, but fails on installation at 17% everytime. Update interrupted
> I have 3 of these duraforce phones. #1 upgraded fine to 5.1.1 Lollipop,#2 and #3 fail.
> One fails at 17%, the other fails at about 33% during install, after download.
> #1 that accepted the update was rooted with kingroot, then used SuperSu-me and had SuperSU installed! ??
> ...

Click to collapse



Almost forgot: have you been able to capture the OTA file from a rooted device? If you can snag it and post it somewhere for download, I may be able to take a closer look at why the update.zip may be failing. It could be something "simple" that we can address.


----------



## digithog (Feb 9, 2016)

kemonine96 said:


> There is a Lolipop upgrade? When did that surface?

Click to collapse



About February 2nd the FOTA Update popped up for my AT&T duraforce phones.


----------



## kemonine96 (Feb 9, 2016)

digithog said:


> "About" 2 weeks ago the updates popped up for my AT&T duraforce.

Click to collapse



Interesting. I've not seen anything beyond a small KK OTA. What version of Lollipop are they deploying?


----------



## digithog (Feb 9, 2016)

kemonine96 said:


> Interesting. I've not seen anything beyond a small KK OTA. What version of Lollipop are they deploying?

Click to collapse



5.1.1 on the one phone that succeeded . Seems to be running smooth.


----------



## kemonine96 (Feb 9, 2016)

digithog said:


> 5.1.1 on the one phone that succeeded . Seems to be running smooth.

Click to collapse



Well then. It seems I have some tinkering to do this weekend. Were you able to retain root as part of the OTA or re-root post OTA?


----------



## digithog (Feb 9, 2016)

kemonine96 said:


> Well then. It seems I have some tinkering to do this weekend. Were you able to retain root as part of the OTA or re-root post OTA?

Click to collapse



phone #1 had to be re-rooted after the OTA update.


----------



## kemonine96 (Feb 9, 2016)

Protip: If you want the OTA, you need an ATT sim in the device...

Pulling OTA now and will see what I figure out 

*Edit*: Looks like no sources AGAIN on their developers page


----------



## digithog (Feb 9, 2016)

I'll have some files uploaded to view in a day or so. Hopefully by   2/9 pm.


----------



## kemonine96 (Feb 9, 2016)

digithog said:


> I'll have some files uploaded to view in a day or so. Hopefully by   2/9 pm.

Click to collapse



Sounds good. I'm currently pulling the contents of /cache/delta for the OTA. Looks like its ~450Mb of crap. I'll be posting some data pulls myself over the next couple days.

Thankfully I had an ATT SIM card handy. I was originally trying to pull the OTA w/o SIM and it was having none of that.

*Edit*: "The software update could not be installed". Well then... Time to go poking about to see WTF caused it to fail.


----------



## kemonine96 (Feb 9, 2016)

Can anyone without the OTA run "sha256sum /system/bin/debuggerd" and "sha256sum /system/bin/debuggerd.backup" on their device and post the results for me?

I'm getting an error when applying an OTA regarding the file signature and could use some help.

*Edit*: Better yet, if someone is willing to run sha256sum on debuggerd *and* post a copy for me to download, that'd even better. It looks like it wasn't touched with the 4.4.4 OTA that was published awhile back so anyone not on L with a copy of the file could run this for me.


----------



## digithog (Feb 11, 2016)

I cannot find debuggerd.backup


----------



## kemonine96 (Feb 11, 2016)

digithog said:


> I cannot find debuggerd.backup

Click to collapse



It may not be present. I think it's relates to stick mount on my device.


----------



## boozerij (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello, someone tell me how to unlock the phone from the operator binding AT&T ?


----------



## kemonine96 (Feb 13, 2016)

Quick update: I've been working on getting the OTA to work for devices that have been rooted and/or customized. I have found 4 customizations thus far that break the OTA and am working through figuring out how to get the OTA to apply despite my customizations. I'll be posting a follow up if/when I get the OTA to L applied as well as updating the first few posts with information I find while running L.


----------



## kemonine96 (Feb 13, 2016)

Anyone out there with a DuraForce running 4.4.4 that also has the folder: /system/priv-app/YPmobile/

If so, any chance you can post the permissions of the folder as well as the full contents?


----------



## kemonine96 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Ota - lmy47v1218_2217*

For those who are having trouble applying a FOTA on the DuraForce, check */cache/fota/xyz_fotalog_123.dat* It's a text file that contains a lot of really good info on what is going on during a FOTA. Including errors. Keep a look out for signature mismatch errors. I'm working on verifying root after the OTA is applied and will post back with rooting details once I have more information.

I had errors with the following files. Took me a few tries to get the OTA applied as each attempt resulted in one error.

Uninstall Xposed (moar hacks)
/system/usr/keylayout/gpio-keys.kl (disable PTT/Speaker buttons)
/system/etc/permissions/platform.xml (sd card "fix")

If trying to address the issues manually does not work, follow the procedure below.

Download "vanilla" system image from HERE (link)
Extract zip file
Ensure at least 2Gb of storage is available for internal data
adb push mmcblk0p21_KVT49L_0617_0132 /storage/sdcard0/
adb shell
su
dd if=/storage/sdcard0/mmcblk0p21_KVT49L_0617_0132 of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p21
Reboot phone once it completes. It will take awhile and not report anything during the process.
After phone boots, run "adb reboot recovery"
Wipe data / factory reset
Wipe cache
Reboot
Run software update


----------



## kemonine96 (Feb 14, 2016)

And a working root method has been found for 5.1.1 along with some other general notes. See below for what I've found thus far.

Force Reboot: Pwr + Vol Up + Vol Dn + Back + Home + App Switcher buttons for ~10-30 seconds
Root: Use KingRoot from http://king-root.net/ -- I used the android APK successfully
SD cards bigger than 32Gb still do not work correctly on stock firmware


----------



## digithog (Feb 15, 2016)

*Rooting Duraforce E6560*



tomzweifel said:


> I'm THRILLED to hear you were able to root and freeze all the AT&T crapware. I can't wait to do the same. But how do you feel about Kingo? I'm almost leaning more to keeping the bloat, kind of the devil you know, you know?

Click to collapse



< Rooting Kyocera Duraforce with Kingroot then replacing kingroot with SuperSu >
Download Kingroot from www.kingroot.net
Go to download folder and run the installation
Open Kingroot
Swipe up screen 2x and click the try it button
Kingroot checks device
Verifies root status
states root access is unavailable
Click try to root button
Rooting 0-100%
Press decline on any google popups

**NOW, removed kingroot and replace with SuperSu**

Open google play store and download 
Buy Super-Sume Pro (gatesjunior) and install (This app replaces kingroot with SuperSu)
Should say this app will run two stages to remove Kingroot the first will prepare and restart the app.
Press ok
Press the Big Blue button in middle of screen
(again) popup -app will run two stages to remove Kingroot the first will prepare and restart the app.
Press ok
(again)Press the Big Blue button in middle of screen
should get messages at bottom of phone regarding validation 
minimize SUPER SUME PRO & open kingroot 
click Root authorization button
change supersu me pro to “allow”
Go back to supersu me pro and click ok and the blue button again
“Valid copy” should flash up in gray bubble
It should start staging SuperSu 
Mine seems to stall around 75% complete with staging
I clicked the home button and the big blue button and it moved on...
Stage 1 completed  message pops up (Press ok)
Press the big blue button to run stage 2
Permissions pop window appears -Press Grant in the popup (only gives ya 10 seconds)
Super SU window – “SU binary needs to be updated Continue?” (Press Continue)
Press Normal
Installing Super Su
Popup”other superuser apps …. uninstall them?” (Press ok)
Uninstalling.. please wait (uninstalling kingroot)
Seems to hang at Uninstalling screen, after 10 minutes, I hit the home button on phone 2 or 3 times
Open Super-Sume Pro
Says “Done, if icons remain, drag to uninstall “ (to rid phone of kingroot remains)
check apps pages for Kingroot or Purify icons drag to uninstall if found.
SuperSu should be installed now.
Open SuperSu
I upgraded to SuperSu Pro by going to settings in SuperSu and clicking the upgrade (googleplay)

install root checker (joeykrim) 
Run root checker to verify the root 
grant permissions – ok
Should say “Congratulations! Root access is properly installed on this device”


----------



## aleks07 (Feb 17, 2016)

Is the 5.1.1 OTA for the original ATT Kyocera DuraForce? I have a Canadian Bell model and there is no OTA for it yet. I can't find any reference to this OTA anywhere other than this thread. Was there an announcement for it?
Thanks!


----------



## kemonine96 (Feb 17, 2016)

aleks07 said:


> Is the 5.1.1 OTA for the original ATT Kyocera DuraForce? I have a Canadian Bell model and there is no OTA for it yet. I can't find any reference to this OTA anywhere other than this thread. Was there an announcement for it?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I've not heard of anything for the non ATT variants. And it wasn't announced for ATT that I'm aware of. I found out about it via this thread when someone asked a few questions.


----------



## digithog (Feb 17, 2016)

I have several of the Att duraforce e6560 phones. The OTA update appeared available on all the devices Feb 2nd 2016. Only one of my 4 devices updated successfully. If you go to settings > about phone> ATT software update it'll tell ya weather there's an update or not. Not all carriers deliver the Lollipop update at the same time.


----------



## kevinkc53 (Feb 17, 2016)

kemonine96 said:


> For those who are having trouble applying a FOTA on the DuraForce, check */cache/fota/xyz_fotalog_123.dat* It's a text file that contains a lot of really good info on what is going on during a FOTA. Including errors. Keep a look out for signature mismatch errors.
> 
> I had errors with the following files. Took me a few tries to get the OTA applied as each attempt resulted in one error.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was trying this method for installing the OTA update and I am getting an error on this step:
"dd if=/storage/sdcard0/mmcblk0p21_KVT49L_0617_0132 of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p21"

I am getting the  error message "write error: No space left on device".   I checked before I began and i have over 8gb of internal storage available.  Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## kevinkc53 (Feb 24, 2016)

*Alternative to Super-Sume for replacing Kingoroot with SuperSu*



digithog said:


> < Rooting Kyocera Duraforce with Kingroot then replacing kingroot with SuperSu >
> Download Kingroot from www.kingroot.net
> Go to download folder and run the installation
> Open Kingroot
> ...

Click to collapse




I was having problems using Super-Sume Pro to replace Kingo Su with SuperSu and have found an alternative method.  

Once you are rooted with Kingo go to the play store and install /system/app mover and SuperSu.
Open /system/app mover and grant it root permission with Kingo Su.
Use /system/app mover and make SuperSu a system app and then reboot.   
Open Kingo Su and uninstall Root.  Then reboot.  
Once rebooted start SuperSu and update binaries and reboot.
Kingo Su has now been successfully replaced with SuperSu and you still have Root.  


Also i have used /system/app mover to move all of the At&t crapware apps to normal apps and uninstall them.


----------



## syabiz (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey guys...

Anybody already try this methode?
hxxp://boycracked.com/tag/how-to-install-qualcomm-driver/
for flash stock rom at from 1st page  ?


----------



## wishsword (Mar 2, 2016)

*Kyocera DuraForce is not downloading*

For those who are having trouble applying a FOTA on the DuraForce, check /cache/fota/xyz_fotalog_123.dat It's a text file that contains a lot of really good info on what is going on during a FOTA. Including errors. Keep a look out for signature mismatch errors.

I had errors with the following files. Took me a few tries to get the OTA applied as each attempt resulted in one error.

Uninstall Xposed (moar hacks)
/system/usr/keylayout/gpio-keys.kl (disable PTT/Speaker buttons)
/system/etc/permissions/platform.xml (sd card "fix")

If trying to address the issues manually does not work, follow the procedure below.
Extract zip file
Ensure at least 2Gb of storage is available for internal data
adb push mmcblk0p21_KVT49L_0617_0132 /storage/sdcard0/
adb shell
su
dd if=/storage/sdcard0/mmcblk0p21_KVT49L_0617_0132 of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p21
Reboot phone once it completes. It will take awhile and not report anything during the process.
After phone boots, run "adb reboot recovery"
Wipe data / factory reset
Wipe cache
Reboot
Run software update

Hey guys...
I took advantage of this instruction, and my phone is left in a constant reboot.
If you are faced with such a problem, please tell me what to do?


----------



## digithog (Mar 2, 2016)

My son deleted his fonts folder on his phone and it's in bootloop now. Just sent it off to Kyocera. With no way to access recovery bootloader, I can't see any way to circumvent the issue. UNLESS you have USB debugging mode enabled. My son's phone did not have USB debugging mode enabled at the time.


----------



## rodfer66 (Mar 2, 2016)

*help. upgrade duraforce*

hi i want to ask for help because I could not update
download the image and the restored but still not updated. not if it will be because the image is rooted vanilla
I remove root access but still I could not update
it is possible to upload an image 5.1.1
thanks
I'm sorry for my English.


----------



## rodfer66 (Mar 3, 2016)

wishsword said:


> For those who are having trouble applying a FOTA on the DuraForce, check /cache/fota/xyz_fotalog_123.dat It's a text file that contains a lot of really good info on what is going on during a FOTA. Including errors. Keep a look out for signature mismatch errors.
> 
> I had errors with the following files. Took me a few tries to get the OTA applied as each attempt resulted in one error.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi these steps and now I have the same problem boot loop.
Please if you have any solution to share
thanks


----------



## Greglocke88 (Mar 6, 2016)

*bell DuraForce bootloop*

Hi just got an over the air update from my carrier (bell) and restarted my phone now is stuck in boot loop between android and kyocera screens.  Was rooted and had xposed installed.  Updated from across 4.4.2 to 5.1.1.stock firmware

Any suggestions how to fix


----------



## jauki (Mar 11, 2016)

*Boot loop  after swap root managuer*

I recently bought a USCellular Kyocera duraforce E6762, equal to Att E6560, updated to android 5.1.1. Rooted with Kingroot without problem, but after switch root from kingroot to super su with super sume apk, and after every message says "all ok now restart to phone", the phone goes to bootloop. between "powered by android" and kyocera logos. 
I've see alot of ways to try to enter boot recovery or flash mode pressing different buttons conbinations but no on works for me. 

From Bell I see this
hXXp://support.bell.ca/Mobility/Smartphones_and_mobile_internet/Kyocera-Duraforce.how_to_perform_a_hard_reset_when_my_kyocera
from Kyocera support center 
"press power and Vol down until bootmenu appears on the screen"

Anyone have try with success this conbinations?

Any help?

Thanks million


----------



## digithog (Mar 11, 2016)

Is your phone frozen or restarting continuously? Also, do you have USB debugging mode enabled ?


----------



## jauki (Mar 11, 2016)

jauki said:


> I recently bought a USCellular Kyocera duraforce E6762, equal to Att E6560, updated to android 5.1.1. Rooted with Kingroot without problem, but after switch root from kingroot to super su with super sume apk, and after every message says "all ok now restart to phone", the phone goes to bootloop. between "powered by android" and kyocera logos.
> I've see alot of ways to try to enter boot recovery or flash mode pressing different buttons conbinations but no on works for me.
> 
> From Bell I see this
> ...

Click to collapse



Pressing back button + volume up and power it reset the phone.
Pressing volume down + back and home (or something close to this conbination) it boot into fastboot mode.

I try 
fastboot erase cache
no changes

fastboot erase userdata
now the bootloop stops, and frezze on kyocera logo.

I don't know really what is wrong with the phone, bootloader, system or anything else,
How can I reflash from fastboot?
 can anyone help me restoring the phone?


thanks in advance

Thanks million

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




digithog said:


> Is your phone frozen or restarting continuously? Also, do you have USB debugging mode enabled ?

Click to collapse



Now is frozen.
I don't know really, I remember activating it once, but i'm not sure how i left it last time. How can I check ?

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------




jauki said:


> Pressing back button + volume up and power it reset the phone.
> Pressing volume down + back and home (or something close to this conbination) it boot into fastboot mode.
> 
> I try
> ...

Click to collapse



I try wipe the phone using
fastboot -w

and know it's bootlooping again


----------



## thorn698 (Mar 11, 2016)

Stock rooted rom E6560 (KVT49L, 1.200AT, 4.4.2) 
 Flash via fastboot. 
Instructions inside of archive


----------



## jauki (Mar 12, 2016)

thorn698 said:


> ="hxxps://cloud.mail.ru/public/Kq8Z/Q59esyJi3"]Stock rooted rom E6560 (KVT49L, 1.200AT, 4.4.2)
> Flash via fastboot.
> Instructions inside of archive

Click to collapse



Flashed everything without errors, but now it shows "Authorization Error" and I can't manage to enter in fastboot mode


----------



## jauki (Mar 12, 2016)

jauki said:


> Flashed everything without errors, but now it shows "Authorization Error" and I can't manage to enter in fastboot mode

Click to collapse



I manague to enter fastboot once again, it's hard, I can not know exactly how I make. It's in a conbination of power button + volume up + volume down + back + and maybe home button.
I flash it again but nothing change, i continue with "Authorization Error".
In the midle of pushing buttons at boot, i manague to put the phone with notification led on green and pc detects as kyocera kc02us serial port. I try adb and fastboot in this mode, but no devices detected.


----------



## thorn698 (Mar 12, 2016)

may be yours phone not E6560? E6762 for example

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




> I recently bought a USCellular Kyocera duraforce E6762, equal to Att E6560, updated to android 5.1.1. Rooted with Kingroot without problem, but after switch root from kingroot to super su with super sume apk, and after every message says "all ok now restart to phone", the phone goes to bootloop.

Click to collapse



This is your previous message. E6560 and E6762 - different models, has different rom.

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

ROM from 6560 will not work with 6762

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------

I later can download the files for flashing through fastboot for E6762 (5.1 rooted)


----------



## jauki (Mar 12, 2016)

thorn698 said:


> may be yours phone not E6560? E6762 for example
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, you are right are different models, but very close, I think the only difference is the network company, att vs UScellular but don't know really.
If you could obtain E6762 lollilop I will apreciate a lot.
Thanks million for your help


----------



## thorn698 (Mar 12, 2016)

There global differences. 6560 - GSM model, 6762 - CDMA+GSM


----------



## rodfer66 (Mar 12, 2016)

*como entrar fastboot*

1 Press Volume UP
2 Press the Power
3 Wait for more than 4 seconds
4 Release all buttons and quickly press the Volume Down


----------



## thorn698 (Mar 12, 2016)

Stock rooted rom E6762(5.1.1 rooted) fastboot flashable

Instructions inside of archive

ONLY Kyocera DuraForce US Cellular E6762!!!
NOT E6560 AT&T!!!!!


----------



## rodfer66 (Mar 12, 2016)

thorn698 said:


> Stock rooted rom E6762(5.1.1 rooted) fastboot flashable
> 
> Instructions inside of archive
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good morning you can link lollipop e6560  fastboot  flashable
Thanks


----------



## thorn698 (Mar 12, 2016)

I do not have on hand finished ATT 5.1 firmware. I do not have time to do it. Sorry.
I posted 4.4.2 ATT and 5.1.1 USC ROM only to users to be able restore their own bricks


----------



## jauki (Mar 12, 2016)

Iaiaiai!!!!!!
My phone is alive!!
Thanks thorn698 you rescue my phone, where did you get this images? there are fantastic, there are an insurance for our phones.
Thanks million and I owe you one.


----------



## thorn698 (Mar 13, 2016)

jauki said:


> Iaiaiai!!!!!!
> My phone is alive!!
> .................where did you get this images?

Click to collapse



Nowhere. I created them by reading and processing mmcblk0p21 and other
 (great thanks Crash][ (4PDA) for consultation).


----------



## syabiz (Mar 14, 2016)

jauki, what perfect combination fastboot button? And also what led color with blinking or not indicator? I still confuse how to go fastboot mode.

I tired using "volume up + back  + power" and with fast change from from volume up to volume down... then i get orage color LED but blinking...

In with windows 7 detect not stable

 Some connected, some disconnected and still not yet install adb/fastboot drive....

When i try fast install driver, but disconnected already.

I have turn off already windows driver certificate verification... but still not yet connected with stable....


----------



## jauki (Mar 14, 2016)

syabiz said:


> jauki, what perfect combination fastboot button? And also what led color with blinking or not indicator? I still confuse how to go fastboot mode.
> 
> I tired using "volume up + back  + power" and with fast change from from volume up to volume down... then i get orage color LED but blinking...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My key conbinations are the same that you use, Volume up + back +power to restart the phone and when just appear the "powered by andoird" logo i leave volume up and press volume down. Just few times, one every 5 or 10 i get into fastboot mode.
When it gets, the notificacion led is orange yes but stable, not blinking. And "power by android" logo stays on screen.
I hope it helps, but is not too much.


----------



## syabiz (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## thorn698 (Mar 28, 2016)

Please, anybody read mmcblk0p1 (modem) Firmware 2.014AT(E6560 AT&T) and upload


----------



## syabiz (Mar 30, 2016)

thorn698 said:


> Stock rooted rom E6762(5.1.1 rooted) fastboot flashable
> 
> Instructions inside of archive
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, can used for any carrier bro?


----------



## rodfer66 (Apr 6, 2016)

HELLO HOW I CAN READ THIS FILE IN A PHONE NO ROOT to upload


----------



## Codename_Falcon (Apr 14, 2016)

Has anyone managed to improve the quality of the photos taken from the camera? I got this and doing them to be dark and lacking in color.


----------



## bismo16 (Apr 21, 2016)

calipso-l said:


> Hello! Anybody seen 3G or H mode on the screen? My phone is always in 4g mode but when it is lost it switches to E
> I tried different places but never seen 3G mode on it.

Click to collapse



Duraforce network setting is set to automatic by default, and there isn't any option to change it manually. Try Network Mode app from play store. It allows to manually set the network mode. Duraforce shows 4G instead of 3G for 3G network, and 4G LTE if there is any 4G network.


----------



## greenwalt86 (Apr 26, 2016)

any body got a working copy of the the E6560 ATT 5.1.1 Rom available yet. As it been impossible for me to upgrade the phone and it driving me nuts and kyocera support desk is no help and neither is att on this matter. I've tried everything there is and I'm at a lose. My bro has the same phone and had no issue upgrading and it on the same account but I'm having no such luck, as now it wont even tell me there is a update. Any Help would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## kemonine96 (Apr 26, 2016)

greenwalt86 said:


> any body got a working copy of the the E6560 ATT 5.1.1 Rom available yet. As it been impossible for me to upgrade the phone and it driving me nuts and kyocera support desk is no help and neither is att on this matter. I've tried everything there is and I'm at a lose. My bro has the same phone and had no issue upgrading and it on the same account but I'm having no such luck, as now it wont even tell me there is a update. Any Help would be much appreciated. Thank you

Click to collapse



The second post has some general instructions on forcing the update for the ATT model. Be sure to read it through fully before running the commands


----------



## greenwalt86 (Apr 27, 2016)

Yes I have tried those steps all ready with no success. I have used XDA Forums in the past and had good luck with other android phones just this phone here is a annoyance.  


kemonine96 said:


> The second post has some general instructions on forcing the update for the ATT model. Be sure to read it through fully before running the commands

Click to collapse


----------



## kemonine96 (Apr 27, 2016)

greenwalt86 said:


> Yes I have tried those steps all ready with no success. I have used XDA Forums in the past and had good luck with other android phones just this phone here is a annoyance.

Click to collapse



Odd, that system image should get it to apply the update w/o problem. Is there anything in the OTA update log that might indicate what's happening?


----------



## greenwalt86 (Apr 27, 2016)

no nothing at all a it seem that its not even leaving a log trace behind much less even pushing the new firmware thur at all anymore. ive tired your directions first even followed kyocera support direction 5 time with no luck with no error log found each time not sure why. anyways ill try reseting it again by your directions again here soon and see if i can get anything but im not holding my breath.  


kemonine96 said:


> Odd, that system image should get it to apply the update w/o problem. Is there anything in the OTA update log that might indicate what's happening?

Click to collapse


----------



## thorn698 (Apr 27, 2016)

Please, anybody read  modem(mmcblk0p1) and stock recovery(mmcblk0p23) from Firmware5.1.1 2.014AT(E6560 AT&T) and upload to sharing. If I have recovery and modem, I can give you a complete firmware (flashing automatically through a script)


----------



## greenwalt86 (Apr 28, 2016)

OK Repeated again word for word on post three with your directions. back to default again and looking for the log folder and no i still have no entry in cache/fota/ folder and know its telling me to wait 24hrs again. No luck. what next? 


greenwalt86 said:


> no nothing at all a it seem that its not even leaving a log trace behind much less even pushing the new firmware thur at all anymore. ive tired your directions first even followed kyocera support direction 5 time with no luck with no error log found each time not sure why. anyways ill try reseting it again by your directions again here soon and see if i can get anything but im not holding my breath.

Click to collapse


----------



## rodfer66 (Apr 29, 2016)

thorn698 said:


> Please, anybody read  modem(mmcblk0p1) and stock recovery(mmcblk0p23) from Firmware5.1.1 2.014AT(E6560 AT&T) and upload to sharing. If I have recovery and modem, I can give you a complete firmware (flashing automatically through a script)

Click to collapse



I how to do that,


----------



## thorn698 (Apr 29, 2016)

rodfer66 said:


> I how to do that,

Click to collapse



1. You must have root
2. Enable USB debug, install ADB drivers and confirm the request when the access request.
Check that everything is prepared properly:
in cmd type:
 adb shell
 su
you must see "#"
After that type
exit
exit

3. Download and unpack https://cloud.mail.ru/public/A3D8/HVeotkyuS
4. Insert in phone  SD card (blank)
5. Run _BackUp_SDcard1_img_duraforce_recovery_radio.bat
6. After script finished, you can see new folder near _BackUp_SDcard1_img_duraforce_recovery_radio.bat


----------



## greenwalt86 (May 13, 2016)

kemonine96 said:


> Odd, that system image should get it to apply the update w/o problem. Is there anything in the OTA update log that might indicate what's happening?

Click to collapse



I was finally was able to get it to error out again after about a few week of running and trying the upgrade again. don't see much in the log maybe a redbend error and fota_mng say that its corrupted not much else. Any thoughts on how to proceed, do i need to upload a copy of the log for yah.


----------



## Codename_Falcon (May 21, 2016)

I am not having any luck getting into the recovery menu upon boot. The phone is running lollipop. I tried holding volume down + power buttons but it always either boot loops or boots into the OS. Can anyone provide exact instructions to boot into recovery menu?


----------



## dura666 (May 23, 2016)

*can't get updated via OTA*



kemonine96 said:


> For those who are having trouble applying a FOTA on the DuraForce, check */cache/fota/xyz_fotalog_123.dat* It's a text file that contains a lot of really good info on what is going on during a FOTA. Including errors. Keep a look out for signature mismatch errors.
> 
> I had errors with the following files. Took me a few tries to get the OTA applied as each attempt resulted in one error.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried those steps but in the end it's still can't get the updated software, my phone still having the old system (KVT49L) and can't updated into lollipop, when I tried to run software update it says that my software was the latest version


----------



## taka_mass (May 24, 2016)

*Boot Loop, please help!!!!*

I was trying to follow the #2 post to update to Lollipop but end up stuck at boot loop...

My Duraforce is E6560 AT&T ver.  
My Android SDK is for Mac ver 2.1.1
KitKat 4.4 and rooted with KingoRoot

I followed instruction step by step but stuck after phone reboot at #8.


  Download "vanilla" system image  >> OK
  Extract zip file >> OK
  Ensure at least 2Gb of storage is available for internal data >> OK
  adb push mmcblk0p21_KVT49L_0617_0132 /storage/sdcard0/ >> OK
  adb shell >> OK
  su >> OK
  dd if=/storage/sdcard0/mmcblk0p21_KVT49L_0617_0132 of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p21  >> Took about 1 min and phone reboots so moved to #8
  Reboot phone once it completes. It will take awhile and not report anything during the process.  >>  I
cannot get out of boot loop between "Powered by Android" and "Kyocera" logo.... :crying:

I was trying to use several button combinations as posted in this thread but I had no luck with any one of them.

a)  Hold "Power + Vol Down"  >> Failed
b)  Hold "Power + Vol UP"  >> Failed
c)  Hold "Power + Vol Down + Vol Up"  >> Failed
d)  Hold "Power + Vol Down + Vol Up", then RELEASE "Vol Down" only >> Failed 
e)  Hold "Power + Vol Down + Vol Up", then RELEASE "Vol Up" only >> Failed 
f)  Hold "Power + Vol Down + Vol Up", then KEEP "Vol Up" only >> Failed 
g)  Hold "Power + Vol Down + Vol Up", then KEEP "Vol Down" only >> Failed 
h)  "Hold "Power" + "Vol up" + "Back" and with fast change from "Vol UP" to "Vol Down" while still holding all other buttons >> Failed
i)  "Hold "Power" + "Vol Down" + "Back" and with fast change from "Vol Down" to "Vol Up" while still holding all other buttons >> Failed

It looks like that I'm having same situation as post #88 by rodfer66 so I also tried

  Press "Vol UP"
  Press the "Power"
  Wait for more than 4 seconds
  Release all buttons and quickly press the "Vol Down"
...but no luck :crying::crying::crying:

Could anyone know the solid way to get to the fastboot mode, or at least help me to get out of this boot loop. please?

BTW, does USB cable need to be connected while trying those button combinations?  I did both connected and disconnected anyway but I was just curious about it.

Also, I could manage to keep Duraforce power off while trying some of the button combinations above but boot loop came back as connected to USB cable.  It's been booting r 1 hour now


----------



## digithog (May 24, 2016)

I've lost 2 duraforce phones , same situation. Call Kyocera and thank them for locking down the bootloader. You're as screwed as I was. Go buy a Motorola or Nexus phone. Crush the kyocera.


----------



## taka_mass (May 24, 2016)

digithog said:


> I've lost 2 duraforce phones , same situation. Call Kyocera and thank them for locking down the bootloader. You're as screwed as I was. Go buy a Motorola or Nexus phone. Crush the kyocera.

Click to collapse



You mean, there is no way out of this boot loop???!!!


----------



## taka_mass (May 24, 2016)

taka_mass said:


> I was trying to follow the #2 post to update to Lollipop but end up stuck at boot loop...
> 
> My Duraforce is E6560 AT&T ver.
> My Android SDK is for Mac ver 2.1.1
> KitKat 4.4 and rooted with KingoRoot

Click to collapse



OMG!!   I'm back and my Duraforce is alive again!!  I had my USB debug was ON before the boot loop so I'm not sure it helped but as jauki had posted several times, it was hard, and I'm also not so sure how I got into the fastboot mode.

What I recognized was if I'm not holding any button, it loop as
1.  Powered by Android text
2. Kyocera Logo
3. Screen blackouts but remain ON (just black screen with light on), then vibrates 3 times (reset 3 times?)
4. Power goes off for a moment, then it goes back to 1.

If I holds "Power" + "Vol UP" + "Vol Down" during 1 & 2, it will jump to 4 so I could know hardware buttons were still alive.  So, as soon as phone reboot and gets to 1, I holded "Power" + "Vol UP" + "Back" + "Home" to get to the fastboot mode.  It did not work many times so I switched with "Vol UP" with the combination above or back to "Vol Down".  All of sudden, I got Orange lid showed up and got into the fastboot mode!!

Next, I used the AT&T Stock 4.4 ROM which thorn698 shared for us on post #98.  I copied it to Windows 7, install driver (automatic), then follow the instruction inside of archive.  

That's all, my Duraforce is back to alive again and I don't have to throw this phone away in 4 days :victory:

Thanks for all your posts and sharing information.  I learned my lesson so I'll not to do anything until the solid process is established to upgrade to Lollipop.


----------



## digithog (May 24, 2016)

Congrats. My phone's were not getting to the kyocera logo, they looped just after the powerdbyandroid screen. Still a shame such a great phone is limited by the locked bootloader.


----------



## Bobby601 (Jun 2, 2016)

digithog said:


> Congrats. My phone's were not getting to the kyocera logo, they looped just after the powerdbyandroid screen. Still a shame such a great phone is limited by the locked bootloader.

Click to collapse




Hello All -

I have about 200 of these DuraForce phones for our business.  Whenever an employees leaves they give the phone back and some leave passcodes on them and I cannot get into the phone.  I have tried all the combinations listed on the web and on this thread but cannot get into the factory reset mode.  This is absolutely crazy.  I'm assuming my phones are bricked?  If so, I am raising a huge stink with my vendor and he will have to replace the phones.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SergP2008 (Jun 2, 2016)

*Firmware5.1.1 2.014AT(E6560 AT&T)*

Please,  read modem(mmcblk0p1) and stock recovery(mmcblk0p23) from Firmware5.1.1 2.014AT(E6560 AT&T) and upload to sharing.


----------



## kemonine96 (Jun 3, 2016)

SergP2008 said:


> Please,  read modem(mmcblk0p1) and stock recovery(mmcblk0p23) from Firmware5.1.1 2.014AT(E6560 AT&T) and upload to sharing.

Click to collapse



Any chance we can get insight into why you might be looking for these partitions?


----------



## kemonine96 (Jun 3, 2016)

Bobby601 said:


> Hello All -
> 
> I have about 200 of these DuraForce phones for our business.  Whenever an employees leaves they give the phone back and some leave passcodes on them and I cannot get into the phone.  I have tried all the combinations listed on the web and on this thread but cannot get into the factory reset mode.  This is absolutely crazy.  I'm assuming my phones are bricked?  If so, I am raising a huge stink with my vendor and he will have to replace the phones.  Any help is appreciated.

Click to collapse



Not bricked, more like temporary paperweights. I've never seen a way to get into recovery using a button combo during boot. If you take them in for "service" you can likely have something done. However, giving your rep hell might be a reasonable option given how gimped these devices end up being if not factory reset ahead of time. 

Another fun perk: if a device is factory reset from recovery, there is a chance the setup wizard will require you to enter the credentials for the main gmail account last used on the device. This is a protection Google added related to lost/stolen devices.  Short of a service center, you're likely not getting around i when it pops up.


----------



## SergP2008 (Jun 3, 2016)

kemonine96 said:


> Any chance we can get insight into why you might be looking for these partitions?

Click to collapse



The updated by air it is impossible.  And for a firmware phone there isn't enough recovery.img and modem.img


----------



## Codename_Falcon (Jun 8, 2016)

thorn698 said:


> Stock rooted rom E6560 (KVT49L, 1.200AT, 4.4.2)
> Flash via fastboot.
> Instructions inside of archive

Click to collapse



Can you provide the rom for E6560C model?


----------



## SergP2008 (Jun 8, 2016)

Codename_Falcon said:


> Can you provide the rom for E6560C model?

Click to collapse



Thank you. I already found all the files.


----------



## Codename_Falcon (Jun 8, 2016)

SergP2008 said:


> Thank you. I already found all the files.

Click to collapse



I have not found the files for the E6560C


----------



## SergP2008 (Jun 9, 2016)

Codename_Falcon said:


> I have not found the files for the E6560C

Click to collapse



I have found the files for the E6560(android 5.1.1 2.014AT)


----------



## dmd1120 (Jul 1, 2016)

Would you please share where you found the files for the E6560 (Android 5.1.1 2.014AT)?  I had rooted my phone, and somehow all google services were removed when I used Titanium Backup to save the updated version of the apk's to the ROM.  I didn't say to uninstall them, but for some reason it did, and although I backed up the files before saving to ROM, Titanium Backup fails everytime I try to recover them.  HELP!


----------



## SergP2008 (Jul 1, 2016)

dmd1120 said:


> Would you please share where you found the files for the E6560 (Android 5.1.1 2.014AT)?  I had rooted my phone, and somehow all google services were removed when I used Titanium Backup to save the updated version of the apk's to the ROM.  I didn't say to uninstall them, but for some reason it did, and although I backed up the files before saving to ROM, Titanium Backup fails everytime I try to recover them.  HELP!

Click to collapse



http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=732962&view=findpost&p=50216646


----------



## dmd1120 (Jul 1, 2016)

*Bricked??*

Thank you SergP2008!  Although, before I noticed your post, I had tried to reset my phone to factory settings, in the hopes that the updated files on the ROM would then work.  I know it says it can take a while for "checking connection", but it's been stuck on that screen for probably an hour!!  So, is my phone now bricked??  Can I still use the adb to reboot into fastboot mode so I can flash that recovery image?  I am kicking myself repeatedly for even rooting my phone.  I've been trying not to let my boyfriend know just how badly I messed up!!


----------



## pradeepdamodara.91 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Need help getting the stock calendar-storage app*

Hi All,

The highly sensitive Duraforce screen seems to have bit me in the butt!

I was able to successfully update my Duraforce through the FOTA, and setup root via Kingroot. I then removed a load of AT&T bloatware.
However, my Calendar no longer works because I'm missing the calendar storage APK. I'm guessing I may have inadvertently selected it while going down the list (stupid me for not double checking, I know).

I downloaded the partition file from here and extracted them, but I can't figure out which APK is for calendar storage -- The only ones I see are Calendar.apk and CalendarProvider.apk, both which I have in my /system directory.
Can anyone point in the right direction? I'd appreciate any help.

Thanks!


----------



## Canadianman22 (Jul 6, 2016)

*DuraForce fails to update*

Hello everyone. This is my first post here on XDA and I am hoping for any help you can give me. 

I own a Bell Kyocera DuraForce E6560C and it just will not update to Lollipop. It will download the update and begin installing it however it makes it between 10 and 20% before stating it has failed and restarts the phone. I have removed the Bell bloatware in the past however reinstalled it (through TitaniumBackup and even tried resetting the device completely) yet nothing seems to fix the issue and allow the phone to update. I was hoping by now someone would have put out a custom rom but so far no luck so I am hoping someone here who is more knowledgeable then myself will help point me in the right direction to fix this issue and allow me to update to Lollipop. 

Thank you


----------



## rlj00 (Jul 11, 2016)

*At&t Kyorcera Duraforce 6560 lollipop update*

I've read through this forum, but still unclear about anyone's success in getting the At&t version of this phone upgraded to lollipop?

My situation was the phone asked me to update & at the time I ignored it.  Later I went back and noticed the "Check Update" is grayed out and the "Continue" update is highlighted. But the phone will not update.  I have not rooted the phone.  I'm not a tech superstar, so any basic information about how or if this phone can be updated would be appreciated. I did factory reset the phone, but that didn't help.

On a separate note, I have a Bell version of this phone & it OTA updated to without any problem to lollipop.  Thanks.


----------



## tombo9876 (Jul 22, 2016)

I've managed to soft brick (I think) my device.  It just bootloops.  I get the powered by android, then kyocera logo, then a few vibrations/screen turns on and off, the led goes orange a few times, then the process repeats.  However I have managed to press some keys to make the phone led turn green and stay green.  On my PC the device showed up as KYOCERA under other devices.  But adb and fastboot don't seem to work.  What kind of mode will give me a green LED and stay green?  Thanks


----------



## tombo9876 (Jul 24, 2016)

tombo9876 said:


> I've managed to soft brick (I think) my device.  It just bootloops.  I get the powered by android, then kyocera logo, then a few vibrations/screen turns on and off, the led goes orange a few times, then the process repeats.  However I have managed to press some keys to make the phone led turn green and stay green.  On my PC the device showed up as KYOCERA under other devices.  But adb and fastboot don't seem to work.  What kind of mode will give me a green LED and stay green?  Thanks

Click to collapse



Nevermind, got the phone into fastboot mode.  Still don't know exactly how I did it.. the timing seems crazy for this phone compared to a Samsung.  I used back + vol up + power and then let off all keys and switched to vol down after the powered by android logo, but cannot get it to happen again!  Oh well, I managed to use fastboot to recover the phone.  Thanks anyways!


----------



## toxichonda1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Just rooted my AT&T duraforce and am on 5.1.1 but I haven't been able to figure out how to install a custom recovery or xposed or really anything other than a root browser to put this thing on a bit of a diet (remove some bloat)  any help or point me in the right direction would be appreciated. ( and that's doesn't mean to tell me to Google it I did that since Wednesday and that is how I found this page) 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## tombo9876 (Jul 24, 2016)

toxichonda1 said:


> Just rooted my AT&T duraforce and am on 5.1.1 but I haven't been able to figure out how to install a custom recovery or xposed or really anything other than a root browser to put this thing on a bit of a diet (remove some bloat)  any help or point me in the right direction would be appreciated. ( and that's doesn't mean to tell me to Google it I did that since Wednesday and that is how I found this page)
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I used Titanium Backup to get rid of all of the bloat


----------



## toxichonda1 (Jul 24, 2016)

I got the bloat taken care of.   What I'm trying to figure out is the custom recovery

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## tombo9876 (Jul 25, 2016)

toxichonda1 said:


> I got the bloat taken care of.   What I'm trying to figure out is the custom recovery
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oops sorry misread your question!

---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 AM ----------

I was able to figure out the exact key combination to boot into fastboot, which I had seen before but guess I hadn't followed it exactly.  
0) Make sure device is powered off
1) Hold power + vol UP at the same time
2) wait 4 seconds (I use a watch), regardless of what shows up on the screen, and right at 4 seconds let off of power + vol UP and press vol DOWN immediately
3) the orange LED should stay lit, the powered by android logo should stay on the screen, and the device should be recognized on the computer in the fastboot command application assuming you've installed the drivers!


----------



## toxichonda1 (Jul 25, 2016)

What I'm really wanting to do is add Xposed framework and have full use of my phone again.  I haven't been able to use a lot of the things since the auto update all that worked perfectly beforehand

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

I can't even actually shut it off. I can restart it and I can force it to restart into safe mode but if I hold the power button or press the power off on the screen nothing happens. I can run the battery dead. This has been an issue since the auto update   (in March?) 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## adrockr (Jul 27, 2016)

rlj00 said:


> I've read through this forum, but still unclear about anyone's success in getting the At&t version of this phone upgraded to lollipop?
> 
> My situation was the phone asked me to update & at the time I ignored it.  Later I went back and noticed the "Check Update" is grayed out and the "Continue" update is highlighted. But the phone will not update.  I have not rooted the phone.  I'm not a tech superstar, so any basic information about how or if this phone can be updated would be appreciated. I did factory reset the phone, but that didn't help.
> 
> On a separate note, I have a Bell version of this phone & it OTA updated to without any problem to lollipop.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



I have this same situation. Stock AT&T (E6560) phone that I want to upgrade (to 5.1.1) from stock (4.4.2). 

http://i.imgur.com/UX8z4aa.png

I go to settings/about/AT&T software update and press "check for updates" at which point a quick 2 second message appears "Processing...The download for the software update will begin in a moment. The software download may take several minutes."

http://i.imgur.com/n0saz7c.png

Nothing happens, ever. Nothing begins, nothing changes. No messages of any kind after. Nothing. 

This thread seems to be in the trial and error phase, so I'm going to just come out and ask...

*Is there a tested step by step guide or video for manually upgrading the AT&T KYOCERA-E6560 from stock to 5.1.1? *

I can root. I can do command line in baby steps. Just tell me what to do. PLEASE!


----------



## adrockr (Jul 28, 2016)

kemonine96 said:


> Protip: If you want the OTA, you need an ATT sim in the device...
> 
> Pulling OTA now and will see what I figure out
> 
> *Edit*: Looks like no sources AGAIN on their developers page

Click to collapse



Does the sim need to be active? Will an old nano att sim work?


----------



## kemonine96 (Jul 28, 2016)

adrockr said:


> Does the sim need to be active? Will an old nano att sim work?

Click to collapse



I'm not 100% sure offhand. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## adrockr (Jul 28, 2016)

thorn698 said:


> 1. You must have root
> 2. Enable USB debug, install ADB drivers and confirm the request when the access request.
> Check that everything is prepared properly:
> in cmd type:
> ...

Click to collapse



That download link does not work. 404 error. Anyone else have it?

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




SergP2008 said:


> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=732962&view=findpost&p=50216646

Click to collapse



Awesome. I think this is what I am looking for (5.1.1 on E6560). Could someone please translate the steps for me? I have very little experience with ADB.


----------



## adrockr (Jul 29, 2016)

*Duraforce E6560 MMS AT&T to T-Mobile*

For the sake of posting resolutions for others....

I could NOT get my T-Mobile MMS working on my E6560 that was originally an AT&T phone, advanced technical support even said it was not possible. Standard tmob APN settings do not work. I dug around forever and found this, which resolved a similar issue but for an HTC One. Here are all the steps. It only works for 4.4.2 so far as I know. If anyone sees a better (or easier) way to do it with different APN settings, please let me know. 

t-mobile APN Settings (No Root required): 

Settings>Wireless&networks>more>Mobile Networks>Access Point Names
Delete all current APN profiles (in top 3 dot menu)
You will need to add 4 different profiles:

+Add Profile (1)

Name: T-Mobile US
APN: epc.tmobile.com
Proxy/Port/Username/Password/Server: Not set
MMSC: Not set
MMS proxy: http://mms.msg.eng.t-mobile.com/mms/wapenc
MMS port: Not set
MCC:310
MNC:260
Authentication type: None
APN type: default
APN enable/disable: checked
Bearer: Unspecified
MVNO type: None
MVNO value: Not set
3dot menu to save


+Add Profile (2):

Name: T-Mobile US
APN: epc.tmobile.com
Proxy/Port/Username/Password/Server: Not set
MMSC: Not set
MMS proxy: http://mms.msg.eng.t-mobile.com/mms/wapenc
MMS port: Not set
MCC:310
MNC:260
Authentication type: None
APN type: default
APN enable/disable: checked
Bearer: Unspecified
MVNO type: None
MVNO value: Not set
3dot menu to save


+Add Profile (3): 

Name: T-Mobile US
APN: epc.tmobile.com
Proxy/Port/Username/Password/Server: Not set
MMSC: http://mms.msg.eng.t-mobile.com/mms/wapenc
MMS proxy: Not set
MMS port: Not set
MCC:310
MNC:260
Authentication type: None
APN type: default,hipri,supl,fota
APN enable/disable: checked
Bearer: Unspecified
MVNO type: None
MVNO value: Not set
3dot menu to save


+Add Profile (4)
Name: T Mobile
APN: epc.tmobile.com
Proxy/Port/Username/Password/Server: Not set
MMSC: http://mms.msg.eng.t-mobile.com/mms/wapenc
MMS proxy: Not set
MMS port: Not set
MCC: 310
MNC: 260
Authentication type: Not Set
APN type: default,supl,mms
APN enable/disable: checked
Bearer: Unspecified
MVNO type: None
MVNO value: Not set
3dot menu to save

Set Profile 4 to default. Restart phone. You have MMS now.


----------



## toxichonda1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Has anyone here figured out how to get custom recovery and Xposed framework on 5.1.1?  I have the AT&T E6560

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitjrian (Jul 29, 2016)

where i can download 4.4.2 firmware for my duraforce e6560
i'll downgrade from LL to kitkat

tq sir


----------



## adrockr (Jul 29, 2016)

Could someone please translate? Google is questionable. 

Прошивка android 5.1.1 для DuraForce E6560 ATT
Прошивается через фастбут:
1. Нужно распаковать архив, желательно в корень диска
2. Включаем отладку по USB и подключаем телефон к компу
3. Устанавливаемо драйвера с шапки
4. Запускаем нужный Вам батник: Firmware_5.1.1.bat
Ждем окончания и после появления сообщения:
Для продолжения нажмите любую клавишу
Нажимаем любую клавишу и телефон сам перезагрузится и запустится
Если телефон сам не перезагрузится в фастбут то перезагружаемся вручную и повторяем действия начиная с 4 пункта
Первый запуск может длится до 15 минут


Скачать


----------



## tombo9876 (Jul 31, 2016)

I just used one APN,

fast.t-mobile.com for the APN
mms.msg.eng.t-mobile.com/mms/wapenc for MMSC
default, supl, mms for APN type
default settings for everything else

I can send/recv text messages/images/group texts no problem




adrockr said:


> For the sake of posting resolutions for others....
> 
> I could NOT get my T-Mobile MMS working on my E6560 that was originally an AT&T phone, advanced technical support even said it was not possible. Standard tmob APN settings do not work. I dug around forever and found this, which resolved a similar issue but for an HTC One. Here are all the steps. It only works for 4.4.2 so far as I know. If anyone sees a better (or easier) way to do it with different APN settings, please let me know.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## adrockr (Jul 31, 2016)

This is what I had before. Did not fly for MMS. 4.4.2 or 5.1.1 ? 



tombo9876 said:


> I just used one APN,
> 
> fast.t-mobile.com for the APN
> mms.msg.eng.t-mobile.com/mms/wapenc for MMSC
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tombo9876 (Aug 1, 2016)

4.4.2



adrockr said:


> This is what I had before. Did not fly for MMS. 4.4.2 or 5.1.1 ?

Click to collapse


----------



## swidmier (Aug 8, 2016)

I just bought the Kyorcera Duraforce to replace a phone I drowned in the Pacific (earlier phone I cooked in one of those clear waterproof phone bags).  I really liked the list of features.  So far, I am satisfied with Android 4.4.4.  Is there any reason to upgrade to Lollipop?  From what I read in this thread and elsewhere it seems to cause more problems and really doesn't add much other than notifications in lockscreen, different look/design, and possible battery gain?


----------



## Syn Ack (Aug 25, 2016)

Are we still at a loss for what will allow this phone to go into Recovery or Fastboot? (using the hardware keys)


----------



## JinxTheCat (Aug 26, 2016)

Where can I finda custom recovery for this device? Of not how can I get xposed installed without changing stock recovery? I'm trying to help a friend they are rooted.


----------



## tombo9876 (Sep 6, 2016)

Syn Ack said:


> Are we still at a loss for what will allow this phone to go into Recovery or Fastboot? (using the hardware keys)

Click to collapse



Please see my post from a few pages back

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67892154&postcount=150


----------



## Syn Ack (Sep 9, 2016)

tombo9876 said:


> Please see my post from a few pages back
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67892154&postcount=150

Click to collapse



Doesn't work. I tried yours and everyone elses method in this thread.


----------



## tombo9876 (Sep 11, 2016)

Syn Ack said:


> Doesn't work. I tried yours and everyone elses method in this thread.

Click to collapse



If you cant get into fastboot with that method then you probably really bricked your device.  Mine was stuck in a bootloop after a botched flash, but I was able to do that.  You have to perform the steps exactly as I listed them, phone must be off, and you must time how long you hold the keys.


----------



## Syn Ack (Sep 13, 2016)

tombo9876 said:


> If you cant get into fastboot with that method then you probably really bricked your device.  Mine was stuck in a bootloop after a botched flash, but I was able to do that.  You have to perform the steps exactly as I listed them, phone must be off, and you must time how long you hold the keys.

Click to collapse



The phone isn't bricked. It boots into the OS just fine, but the previous user (ex-employee driver) left a PIN on the device. As the mobile systems admin I've been trying to get the darn thing just wiped so we can redeploy it.


----------



## adrockr (Sep 13, 2016)

Has anyone tried this upgrade method with any luck? If so. Which version did you pick and did it improve battery life at all?

http://kidapso.com/how-to-upgrade-kyocera-duraforce-to-android-marshmallow-6-0-1/


----------



## tombo9876 (Sep 13, 2016)

Syn Ack said:


> The phone isn't bricked. It boots into the OS just fine, but the previous user (ex-employee driver) left a PIN on the device. As the mobile systems admin I've been trying to get the darn thing just wiped so we can redeploy it.

Click to collapse



I made a video for ya. If it doesn't work for you then I don't know what to say.  It works 100% of the time for me.  Maybe you don't have the ATT Kyocera Duraforce E6560?

https://youtu.be/vOYfKcHmPaQ


----------



## conbak49 (Sep 15, 2016)

Great video. Very helpful, but looks like there's still not a way to get into recovery on the phone without connecting to a PC? Or any way to load a custom recovery? 

Sent from my Fire Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## adrockr (Sep 15, 2016)

*Don't buy this phone.*

Well, I dropped my Duraforce no harder than I have dropped it in the past yesterday. It slipped out of my hand as I pulled it out of my pocket to check the time. The screen slowly faded to black as the back light lost its life. Not a scratch on the phone nor the screen! 

If this were a normal phone that did not tout itself as something so rugged, I would not say a peep. However, but I bought this phone for a reason - I wanted something without all of the fancy new features that would instead last a long time and stand up to some basic wear and tear. Here are a few things that Kyocera and AT&T say about this phone: 

“can withstand extreme environments and accidents" 
"built to handle life’s challenges" 
"DuraForce can go more places and withstand tough environments and accidents because of its built-in durability"
“DuraForce has a high tolerance for pain with its Military Standard 810G rating. Whether you're at boot camp or camping with your crew, DuraForce is built to withstand rugged environments. Dust, shock, extreme temperatures, and blowing rain won't faze it – so accidents won't ruin your day.”

*So you can imagine my disappointment when the phone breaks while walking my kid from our car to kindergarten. *

Given this, I would not recommend this phone to anyone who is interested buying the phone to be used for anything where it must be relied upon for anything even remotely important, certainly not “extreme” or “rugged” or “tough” environments. Kyocera wanted $65$ to repair it. I bought it for not much more than that. I could just get another. I won’t. This will be my first and last Kyocera phone.


----------



## Super_Moto (Sep 16, 2016)

adrockr said:


> Does the sim need to be active? Will an old nano att sim work?

Click to collapse



hi
adrockr
did you try putting in an at&t sim to see if you'll get the 5.1 update ? 
I'm in the same boat I have a stock at&t kyocera duraforce, processing message comes up but never updates.


----------



## adrockr (Sep 16, 2016)

Super_Moto said:


> hi
> adrockr
> did you try putting in an at&t sim to see if you'll get the 5.1 update ?
> I'm in the same boat I have a stock at&t kyocera duraforce, processing message comes up but never updates.

Click to collapse



I only tried an inactive at&t sim. no go. Borrow an active sim from someone? 

AT&T store would not let me borrow one for 10 seconds to check, which is why I don't like at&t. "We don't have any active SIMS in the store, you would have to buy service with us."


----------



## Super_Moto (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm not from the U.S so getting an active At&t sim will be difficult,  if I buy on Ebay an AT&T  Pre-Paid Prepaid Go Phone sim card and activating it, 
will that allow the update to go through?

I read on the At&t forms in order to get ota update you must be in the U.S on there network 
.....I will never buy an At&t phone again


----------



## richie138 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello fellow obscure phone users 

I recently got the new Kyocera Duraforce PRO and I like it, except I can't figure out how to root it.

Unfortunately there's no mention of it on the forums here that I can find, but I'm hoping there will be, since it does seem the predecessor (Kyocera Duraforce) was able to be rooted.

I'm willing to pay a bounty if someone can figure out how to root this phone!


----------



## dougunder (Oct 19, 2016)

Didn't see anyone else mention this.

Xposed works great on the last firmware.
Install with flashfire.
No sense in all these buttons without PBMC 

Regarding the fellow who had it just die., I think there are lemons in this model.
I bought an openbox one on ebay that died in a week.
Returned it for a new one that I've been using (and abusing) for months.

Damn good phone for $100. Honestly better where it counts then the droid turbo It replaced. Much better call quality and can handle life.

---------- Post added at 02:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------




richie138 said:


> Hello fellow obscure phone users
> 
> I recently got the new Kyocera Duraforce PRO and I like it, except I can't figure out how to root it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried kingroot?

That was how I rooted my E6560.  Worth a shot.
I paid for supersume to clean up afterword


----------



## gjh1978 (Oct 26, 2016)

King root doesn't work, the software version of the DuraForce Pro is 6.0.1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Moto (Oct 29, 2016)

Can someone please post on  YouTube a  vid  tutorial  on how to force the ota update 
it would be greatly appreciated, there's no info/help only unboxing videos


----------



## driv3r912 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Unable to flash images*

Hello all,

So I have a Kyocera Duraforce by AT&T. It had the Lollipop firmware on it and I went to dd an image of an older firmware downloaded from the image mirror on the initial posting page. During the dd process (which I've done before on this phone), something had happened and the phone shut off and rebooted while it was mid-copy of the system image. Now the phone is soft bricked.

Note:
All of the key combinations mentioned in this thread did not get my phone into fastboot. I got my phone into fastboot by doing the following: at power off, press and hold VOL UP + BACK KEY + HOME KEY and then press and hold the power button while holding all of the other keys. Hold all of those keys for 4 seconds; release all keys and then press VOL DOWN and you should get the "powered by android" screen with the steady orange LED.

So, here's where I am running into issues:
I am trying to fastboot flash the images I downloaded and keep running into issues. I have downloaded all partition images from the three different versions in the mirror; I can flash the boot file without failure; however, anytime I try to write mmcblk0p21 (system), I keep getting these messages:

C:\fastboot flash system mmcblk0p21
target reported max download size of 1048576000 bytes
Invalid sparse file format at header magi
erasing 'system'
OKAY {time it took}
sending sparse 'system' 1/2 (1013032 KB)...
OKAY {time it took}
writing 'system' 1/2...
FAILED (remote: Unknown chunk type)
finished. total time: {time it took}.

Is there something I am doing wrong? I cannot get the system image written to this phone and it's really starting to give me a headache now. I've been slaving at this computer for the past two nights for hours and cannot get a system image written to this phone. Everything on this phone is stock, no custom recoveries or anything.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

---------- Post added at 03:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 AM ----------

Leave it to Post #93 to fix my phone. Special thanks to thorn698! However, if anyone else is having trouble getting into fastboot, please see my above post for directions. It appears different models have various key combinations that work.

Thanks all for taking the time to read.


----------



## RazorRaiser (Jan 26, 2017)

I have a question about the newer DuraForce Pro. Kyocera's developer page has open source downloads for the E6810 (Verizon) and E6820 (ATT) but not the E6830 (Sprint), which is what I have. Would it be worth it to try messing with those firmwares or just a waste of time?


----------



## Super_Moto (Jan 28, 2017)

Will this be the last update (5.1) for Duraforce ? 
Almost a year and no other update, hoping for (6 marshmallow) but noticed  the newest Version Pro already comes with marshmallow feels like this version is already dead.


----------



## ally83 (Feb 11, 2017)

*edit* sorry though was in the Duraforce Pro Thread.. see what i get for thinking...


----------



## stubey (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey guys. Just bought my dad (68) the duraforce. He's extremely destructive when it comes to phones. This one got good reviews and was only $100 on Amazon so i figured I was with a shot. It's been good so far, but i was shocked at the amount of bloatware on it.  

A little background on me, I have a galaxy s3 that i rooted and installed CyanogenMod 10 on probably 4 or 5 years ago. Haven't touched it since so I'm a little out of the loop when it comes to all things root. 

All i wanna do is get rid of the bloat on the duraforce. It came preinstalled with 5.1 so no need to upgrade.  From what I've been reading here i can gain root with an app called kingo. Once root is achieved i install SuperSU. Then install any bloatware remover from the play store?

Have i got that right? 

Any need to do a backup? From what I've read, installing a custom recovery, and booting into recovery is hit or miss.  Or is there another type of backup I'm not familiar with? 

Any apps i should avoid removing?  Basically, anything with AT&T in the name I'm going to remove. I'll leave the obvious system apps that are required for the phone to run properly. 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## lotrisawesome (Mar 28, 2017)

I am stuck in a bootloop. 
I flashed my e6560 with the instructions provided by  thorn698 in #93  but that didn't fix the bootloop but it did make it start booting longer in the bootloop (before it didn't get to the at&t logo but now it does).
I am not sure what to do now but any help would be great.


----------



## bela (Mar 28, 2017)

*bootloop*

My phone also died during flashing and now is in a bootloop.
Can anyone please help with the factory MBN image to download with the Qualcomm flash tool?
Or any other way to fix this?
Please help 

Bela


----------



## SergP2008 (Apr 1, 2017)

*Firmware*



lotrisawesome said:


> I am stuck in a bootloop.

Click to collapse





bela said:


> My phone also died during flashing and now is in a bootloop.

Click to collapse



Firmware flash fastboot
Download firmware
Download mfastboot  or Download fastboot


Hold POWER + VOLUME_UP + BACK (forced reboot), and when it begins to restart, after vibration, count four to five seconds and release all buttons, dramatically holding VOLUME_DOWN — have to get to fastboot mode, which will be marked by orange light indicator.


----------



## lotrisawesome (Apr 2, 2017)

SergP2008 said:


> Firmware flash fastboot
> 
> Hold POWER + VOLUME_UP + BACK (forced reboot), and when it begins to restart, after vibration, count four to five seconds and release all buttons, dramatically holding VOLUME_DOWN — have to get to fastboot mode, which will be marked by orange light indicator.

Click to collapse



It worked (my phone works now) but the flashboot combo didn't, 
I got into flashboot by waiting until the AT&T icon appeared then held Volume Up, Power, and Back button until the screen turned black then let go of power button and starting holding Volume Down while still holding the other 2 buttons. 
I am surprised I missed your post from before because I thought I read them all.


----------



## lotrisawesome (Apr 2, 2017)

SergP2008 said:


> Firmware flash fastboot

Click to collapse



 I get to the setup screen but at the select a Wi-Fi network screens it says " To see available networks, turn Wi-Fi on" but I don't see any options to turn the Wi-Fi on and I can't skip the screen.


----------



## SergP2008 (Apr 2, 2017)

lotrisawesome said:


> I am stuck in a bootloop.
> I flashed my e6560 with the instructions provided by  thorn698 in #93  but that didn't fix the bootloop but it did make it start booting longer in the bootloop (before it didn't get to the at&t logo but now it does).
> I am not sure what to do now but any help would be great.

Click to collapse





lotrisawesome said:


> I get to the setup screen but at the select a Wi-Fi network screens it says " To see available networks, turn Wi-Fi on" but I don't see any options to turn the Wi-Fi on and I can't skip the screen.

Click to collapse




I will make backup for TRWP and post it on xda


----------



## idontknow123 (Apr 4, 2017)

Someones give me rom for E6560C Bell please ((.


----------



## SergP2008 (Apr 4, 2017)

idontknow123 said:


> Someones give me rom for E6560C Bell please ((.

Click to collapse



what happened to your phone?


----------



## idontknow123 (Apr 4, 2017)

SergP2008 said:


> what happened to your phone?

Click to collapse



Like i said to you. I up the firm E6560 to E6560C (((.


----------



## qwerty412 (Apr 6, 2017)

I also updated Е6560с firmware from Е6560. need your help


----------



## lotrisawesome (Apr 8, 2017)

SergP2008 said:


> I will make backup for TRWP and post it on xda

Click to collapse



Are you planning on uploading that file or files soon?


----------



## SergP2008 (Apr 8, 2017)

lotrisawesome said:


> Are you planning on uploading that file or files soon?

Click to collapse



https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByBij1pClxC7UndTWXBBM2RGVTQ
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByBij1pClxC7UnVKeFB0aGpMUEU
https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=732962&view=findpost&p=59884210


----------



## nugiedha (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi..all..
Newbie here..
I need bell firmware too..E6560C
In the first try to root but bootloop..and stuck in android logo.
Try to flash firmware .img with fastboot E6560 (AT&T), i thing its same firmware just different code for C but now Authorization Error..wrong software right?
Please someone.
Thank you.


----------



## idontknow123 (Apr 10, 2017)

nugiedha said:


> Hi..all..
> Newbie here..
> I need bell firmware too..E6560C
> In the first try to root but bootloop..and stuck in android logo.
> ...

Click to collapse



Like me, i find one hope. I will reply you soon when i can bring back my E6560C.
Must thank: SergP2008


----------



## idontknow123 (Apr 10, 2017)

qwerty412 said:


> I also updated Е6560с firmware from Е6560. need your help

Click to collapse





nugiedha said:


> Hi..all..
> Newbie here..
> I need bell firmware too..E6560C
> In the first try to root but bootloop..and stuck in android logo.
> ...

Click to collapse



1 person in Russia has rom fro E6560C. But he want 12 usd so he send the rom. But i dont know how to use paypal.
I am from Vietnam. Any suggest???


----------



## idontknow123 (Apr 11, 2017)

SergP2008 said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByBij1pClxC7UndTWXBBM2RGVTQ
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByBij1pClxC7UnVKeFB0aGpMUEU
> https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=732962&view=findpost&p=59884210

Click to collapse



The man who has E6560C rom is missing. I contact but no reply .


----------



## madhather (Apr 11, 2017)

OTA update gets stuck at 17% for me.  I checked the  /cache/fota/xyz_fotalog_123.dat file and I see this message: 
redbend: error in scout, file signature mismatch in file /system/app/Swype_Platform.apk

how can i fix this??


----------



## nugiedha (Apr 12, 2017)

idontknow123 said:


> The man who has E6560C rom is missing. I contact but no reply .

Click to collapse



hoah..another problem..hope fix soon need it too..
keep inform us..would you..
thank you


----------



## scbcskin (Apr 12, 2017)

So I snapped up a Duraforce this afternoon and went for the root.  I just popped into recovery mode and Im really confused.   Can someone offer me an explantion of why there is only three options there

reboot system now
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache partition

Ive rooted a pretty good handful of devices but Ive never seen recovery missing options.  I was really hoping to flash supersu from recovery.  Guess I can always try flashify of something.


----------



## idontknow123 (Apr 12, 2017)

nugiedha said:


> hoah..another problem..hope fix soon need it too..
> keep inform us..would you..
> thank you

Click to collapse



he gave me 1 file 7,8mb. i dont know how to do with it . too light.


----------



## nugiedha (Apr 12, 2017)

idontknow123 said:


> he gave me 1 file 7,8mb. i dont know how to do with it . too light.

Click to collapse



what file? zip rar? what inside? name and extention


----------



## idontknow123 (Apr 12, 2017)

nugiedha said:


> what file? zip rar? what inside? name and extention

Click to collapse



boot.img 
Can you dump system file from your phone???

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------




nugiedha said:


> what file? zip rar? what inside? name and extention

Click to collapse



or i gave you his email and you contact with him
[email protected]
If he contact to you, let me know please.


----------



## nugiedha (Apr 13, 2017)

my system already error cant backup anything..need all backup img now.
thanks..


----------



## idontknow123 (Apr 13, 2017)

nugiedha said:


> my system already error cant backup anything..need all backup img now.
> thanks..

Click to collapse



but you contact with arina??


----------



## nugiedha (Apr 13, 2017)

nope..not yet..


----------



## kaktus9 (Apr 15, 2017)

are there any "trusted" files for Kyocera DuraForce E6560- 16GB - Black AT&T Unlocked GSM ? or just kingroot?


----------



## idontknow123 (Apr 22, 2017)

nugiedha said:


> nope..not yet..

Click to collapse



do you have any solutions?


----------



## nugiedha (Apr 22, 2017)

idontknow123 said:


> do you have any solutions?

Click to collapse



just if somebody upload their backup files


----------



## kaktus9 (Apr 27, 2017)

What kind of backup files do you need?


----------



## kaktus9 (Apr 28, 2017)

nugiedha said:


> just if somebody upload their backup files

Click to collapse



link for backup file is @ google drive [drive.google.com/ then enter string after ./]
open?id=0B7Tlg02hu6lgX1J4cTBRcGhtYzg
 file is  backup.ab
hope this is enough this device is brand new so the backup is pretty much blank, should be enough to make progress no? made from Kyocera duraForce E6560


----------



## nugiedha (May 12, 2017)

*Bell version please*



SergP2008 said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByBij1pClxC7UndTWXBBM2RGVTQ
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByBij1pClxC7UnVKeFB0aGpMUEU
> https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=732962&view=findpost&p=59884210

Click to collapse



Hi..
Do you have Dump from Bell Version ( E6560c )
Need your help..thanks

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------




kaktus9 said:


> link for backup file is @ google drive [drive.google.com/ then enter string after ./]
> open?id=0B7Tlg02hu6lgX1J4cTBRcGhtYzg
> file is  backup.ab
> hope this is enough this device is brand new so the backup is pretty much blank, should be enough to make progress no? made from Kyocera duraForce E6560

Click to collapse



Dump needed..all of image files..  not that files
Thanks for help


----------



## kaktus9 (May 12, 2017)

nugiedha said:


> Hi..
> Do you have Dump from Bell Version ( E6560c )
> Need your help..thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not know how to enter recovery, to make the dump, the volume up+power does nothing, volume down +power seems to just reboot and both volumes and power dump me to safe mode "no questions asked"
Is there some secret non standard sequence?


----------



## nugiedha (May 12, 2017)

kaktus9 said:


> I do not know how to enter recovery, to make the dump, the volume up+power does nothing, volume down +power seems to just reboot and both volumes and power dump me to safe mode "no questions asked"
> Is there some secret non standard sequence?

Click to collapse



if from healthy phone just from adb..
adb reboot bootloader

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------




nugiedha said:


> if from healthy phone just from adb..
> adb reboot bootloader

Click to collapse



ups sorry it's for bootloader
if recovery just change it to :
adb reboot recovery


----------



## kaktus9 (May 12, 2017)

What i did before was turn usb debug on, and issue adb reboot recovery 
that did nothing
Just reboots phone as if i normally rebooted via power button and reboot option, thats why i thought theres some "secret sequence"
It has some "special mode" as it has encryption options and no way that runs from "userland"


----------



## nugiedha (May 12, 2017)

kaktus9 said:


> I do not know how to enter recovery, to make the dump, the volume up+power does nothing, volume down +power seems to just reboot and both volumes and power dump me to safe mode "no questions asked"
> Is there some secret non standard sequence?

Click to collapse



oh if to make dump from healthy phone not need from recovery or bootloader just with adb and rooted phone
@Echo off
adb shell "su -c 'mkdir /sdcard/old_firmware'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5  of=/sdcard/old_firmware/ddr.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p6  of=/sdcard/old_firmware/aboot.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p7  of=/sdcard/old_firmware/abootbak.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p37 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/abootbk.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/bfss1.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p19 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/bfss2.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p10 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/boot.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p42 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/bootwork.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p22 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/cache.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p32 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/carrier.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p17 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/dnand.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p34 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/fota.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p35 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/fotabk.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p33 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/fotamng.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p26 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/fsc.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p25 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/fsg.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p40 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/log.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p41 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/logwork.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p24 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/misc.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p1  of=/sdcard/old_firmware/modem.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p14 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/modemst1.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p15 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/modemst2.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p13 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/pad.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p20 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/persist.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p23 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/recovery.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p16 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/reserve1.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p28 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/reserve2.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p30 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/reserve3.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p44 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/reserve4.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p43 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/rom.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p8  of=/sdcard/old_firmware/rpm.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p9  of=/sdcard/old_firmware/rpmbak.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p38 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/rpmbk.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p2  of=/sdcard/old_firmware/sbl1.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p3  of=/sdcard/old_firmware/sbl1bak.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p4  of=/sdcard/old_firmware/sdi.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p36 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/sdibk.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p27 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/ssd.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p31 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/sysprop.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p21 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/system.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p11 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/tz.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p12 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/tzbak.img'"
adb shell "su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p39 of=/sdcard/old_firmware/tzbk.img'"

copy that to files and save with .bat ext
and double click with adb on


----------



## kaktus9 (May 12, 2017)

nugiedha said:


> oh if to make dump from healthy phone not need from recovery or bootloader just with adb and rooted phone
> 
> @Echo off
> adb shell "su -c 'mkdir /sdcard/old_firmware'"
> ...

Click to collapse



Aw no way without root is there?
My phone isn't rooted yet and i don't exactly trust kingroot


----------



## nugiedha (May 12, 2017)

kaktus9 said:


> What i did before was turn usb debug on, and issue adb reboot recovery
> that did nothing
> Just reboots phone as if i normally rebooted via power button and reboot option, thats why i thought theres some "secret sequence"
> It has some "special mode" as it has encryption options and no way that runs from "userland"

Click to collapse



just remember for bootloader (not recovery) if with button :
1. phone off
2. press power+vol up +- 4 sec
3. release all and press vol down immediately
4. you should on bootloader mode now

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------




kaktus9 said:


> Aw no way without root is there?
> My phone isn't rooted yet and i don't exactly trust kingroot

Click to collapse



i use kingroot for bigadier and duraforce with no problem..after that uninstall unnecessary app that installed with kingroot
you will see it


----------



## kaktus9 (May 12, 2017)

nugiedha said:


> just remember for bootloader (not recovery) if with button :
> 1. phone off
> 2. press power+vol up +- 4 sec
> 3. release all and press vol down immediately
> ...

Click to collapse



So just to clarify i could get to recovery from bootloader but it won't make the images if not rooted yes?


----------



## nugiedha (May 12, 2017)

kaktus9 said:


> So just to clarify i could get to recovery from bootloader but it won't make the images if not rooted yes?

Click to collapse



images created from adb ( phone on ) with rooted phone..no need from recovery or bootloader


----------



## kaktus9 (May 12, 2017)

nugiedha said:


> images created from adb ( phone on ) with rooted phone..no need from recovery or bootloader

Click to collapse



Thx 4 info


----------



## nugiedha (May 12, 2017)

kaktus9 said:


> So just to clarify i could get to recovery from bootloader but it won't make the images if not rooted yes?

Click to collapse



and yesss need rooted 1st


----------



## Alittletotheleft (Jun 28, 2017)

*system img*

I've bricked my phone but manage to get into fastboot, unfortunately none of the images on this page seem to work so if someone could point me in the right direction id greatly appreciate it, the phone is a e6560 att version that was rooted in 5.1.1 before it bricked but any working image would be great


----------



## DevCake (Jul 1, 2017)

Has anyone had success with the E6810 Verizon version of the Duraforce Pro? Frustrating that I can't get it into Fastboot mode, I've tried every combination of buttons that people have posted. Many attempts at getting the ADB driver to work on win 7 and 10 with no luck. If I boot into recovery (vol-+ & power) and select reboot into bootloader it sits at the Kyocera logo and sits there. I've tried it with USBD and OEM unlocking on or one of those on and the other off in both flavors, no love.  I need a custom recovery so I need to unlock the bootloader.  Looking for anything to go on.

TIA

~DC


----------



## darnelcach (Jul 26, 2017)

found this for kyocera phone E6560, E6762 android 4.4.2 androd 5.1.1 firmeware
https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=732962


----------



## giorocchio (Aug 6, 2017)

*roms,twrp*

Have not been able to flash twrp  and the msc file mirrors link is not working.(for me).
Does anyone have a link to twrp and a custom rom. I have an unlocked phone but would like to get rid of ATT. Thanks


----------



## Ratfink11 (Aug 17, 2017)

Ok, so how do we get the generic file?
I have a Duraforce Pro that due to kingroot I havent been able to do any updates whatsoever.... any suggesteions or links that work with a superthread would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## b33w33 (Aug 18, 2017)

*kyocera duraforce (E6560) LOCKED Pin!*

please answer,

I've kyocera duraforce (E6560) AT&T, The Problem is "LOCKED PIN CODE" (Forgot Password)
The Question is, How to Factory Reset/Master Reset this phone?? Because I Can't get into The Recovery Mode with any kind trick like push vol +/- Power... etc... (this phone No Root)!

Thnks for anyone can answer my question -_-


----------



## sticku1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Bobby601 said:


> Hello All -
> 
> I have about 200 of these DuraForce phones for our business.  Whenever an employees leaves they give the phone back and some leave passcodes on them and I cannot get into the phone.  I have tried all the combinations listed on the web and on this thread but cannot get into the factory reset mode.  This is absolutely crazy.  I'm assuming my phones are bricked?  If so, I am raising a huge stink with my vendor and he will have to replace the phones.  Any help is appreciated.

Click to collapse



Hello, could you unlock the duraforce?


----------



## sticku1 (Aug 29, 2017)

*Kyocera E6560 to E6560L*

Hi, does anyone know how you can convert an E6560 into an E6560L?


----------



## KevinDel (Sep 2, 2017)

So is there a root for the verizon version by chance? Thinking of getting this phone.


----------



## thelastlokean (Sep 23, 2017)

I just successfully rooted my Duraforce e6560 (at&t) version I don't see any reason it wouldn't work on pretty much any device(mtk's, and other low support devices) that can be rooted with kingroot.  Not kingoroot.  This is also how I rooted my previous devices such as Blu devices with mtk cpu. (very limited root options, pretty much only kingroot.)

Step 1) Root with kingroot (use the version 5.05 you can find on xda NOT the newest version on playstore.)

Step 2) I used the pay version of Supersu-Me - it replaced kingroot with Supersu - my phone rebooted.

Step 3) I used root to remove the remaining traces of kingroot and lots of nasty bloatware.

I personally leave Supersu-Me installed - it does something at boot to make sure kingroot doesn't attempt to strike back...  I'm also paranoid about losing root from rebooting.

It costs me $4, and takes a little bit of patience... But in the end I get SuperSu and bloatware free life on my device.

Btw, I am liking the Duraforce so far, for what I paid for it and how rugged it is - its not a bad device once its free from terrible bloatware.


----------



## emgo (Oct 11, 2017)

*Root Duraforce Pro Verizon*



thelastlokean said:


> I just successfully rooted my Duraforce e6560 (at&t) version I don't see any reason it wouldn't work on pretty much any device(mtk's, and other low support devices) that can be rooted with kingroot.  Not kingoroot.  This is also how I rooted my previous devices such as Blu devices with mtk cpu. (very limited root options, pretty much only kingroot.)
> 
> Step 1) Root with kingroot (use the version 5.05 you can find on xda NOT the newest version on playstore.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone tried this on the Verizon model?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Androcephalous (Oct 19, 2017)

Anyone have a working link for the lollipop update?


----------



## advhound (Dec 13, 2017)

*How to resolve optimizing apps each start*

Hi all: first, thank you all for the resources on this thread. I have successfully rooted my DuraForce XD (E6790TM) Android 5.1.1! I have an issue now that I had rooted it. Every time I start the phone, it has to go through and optimize all 100+ apps. Any idea how to resolve this so it doesn't need to optimize each time I start?

If it is useful to anyone else, my rooting method was: KingRoot, then Super-Sume Pro to replace KingRoot with SuperSu.


----------



## goldenfish (Dec 18, 2017)

Alittletotheleft said:


> I've bricked my phone but manage to get into fastboot, unfortunately none of the images on this page seem to work so if someone could point me in the right direction id greatly appreciate it, the phone is a e6560 att version that was rooted in 5.1.1 before it bricked but any working image would be great

Click to collapse



how to get in fastboot ? i follow thí instruction but fail to boot into fastboot https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOYfKcHmPaQ

it's turn on powered by android before 4th second and no orange LED


----------



## Alittletotheleft (Dec 20, 2017)

goldenfish said:


> how to get in fastboot ? i follow thí instruction but fail to boot into fastboot https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOYfKcHmPaQ
> 
> it's turn on powered by android before 4th second and no orange LED

Click to collapse



I managed it by holding the power+vol up+ return combo till the screen turned off then releasing everything and pressing the vol down button as quickly as i could at which point the android logo pops up and the led glows solid orange. your battery might be too low though so google around for a script (like this one https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1658084 )that will charge it by continuously rebooting it.


----------



## goldenfish (Dec 20, 2017)

cannot enter fastboot by that way. Anyway, i was enter fastboot by adb (usb debug enabled before)
adb reboot bootloader


----------



## bestrafer (Jan 27, 2018)

Is there a TWRP for duraforce e6762 (uscc version)?


----------



## xra7en (Mar 7, 2018)

*What version of CyanoGenMod for Kyocera Duraforce 6550*

As the title says, I cannot locate either here or search engines.
The site does not list a kyocera duraforce, so does that mean it is not available?
If it is, what version works?

thanks


----------



## xra7en (Mar 7, 2018)

One thing I noticed after I rooted the phone. My hard keys no longer work to get into bootloader. I had to use an app. which works fine. However I put a stock image in because I was having software issues
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65784023&postcount=93
and now the phone is in a bootloop. Since the hard keys never worked for me, what other options do I have? adb cannot see the phone.

thanks


----------



## kenkitt (Apr 28, 2018)

It's actually very simple to hardreset or enter fastboot. This assumes the phone is on or stuck in bootloop or has a password Hold the volume up + power + backbutton untill the device reboot then immediately it comes on hold the volume down release power buttons, now phone is in fastboot mode with orange light. Here you can do fastboot format userdata fastboot format cache


----------



## jorgekyocera (May 22, 2018)

hola soy de venezuela tengo un kyocera duraforce e6560 att y se quedo en el modo de authorization erro..... unauthorirized software was installade. el telefono no me reinicia ni tampoco entra en modo recovery quien me pueda ayudar como revivirlo le dejo mi correo gracias [email protected]


----------



## Suncatcher16 (Jul 15, 2018)

advhound said:


> Every time I start the phone, it has to go through and optimize all 100+ apps. Any idea how to resolve this so it doesn't need to optimize each time I start?

Click to collapse



The same thing. Have you resolved it?


----------



## shlasasha (Jul 24, 2018)

*GPS in Airplane mode*

Kyocera Duraforce E6560 AT&T
In Airplane mode (Location cervices are ON) *GPS doesn't work* 
In Usage Manager->Battery Saver ON (GPS connection is ON) *GPS doesn't work* 
When Airplane mode is OFF, even without cell coverage *GPS works*

However on other phone models GPS does work in Airplane mode.
Any idea what needs to be done to use GPS in Airplane mode?

Thank you!


----------



## OwenEverbinde (Jul 30, 2018)

*Tried this. Now I'm bootlooping.*



thorn698 said:


> Stock rooted rom E6560 (KVT49L, 1.200AT, 4.4.2) [/URL]
> Flash via fastboot.
> Instructions inside of archive

Click to collapse



I downloaded this zip, extracted it, allowed windows to install the drivers, then followed the instructions. Now I'm bootlooping. I can get into fastboot mode (power+back+volume_up, then switch to volume_down once the kyocera logo disappears), but can't do much more than that.

1) For now, I'd like to be able to turn the phone off so it doesn't annoy me with the AT&T startup sound.

2) Is it possible to get thorn's stock rooted rom to work? No matter how many times I download it and follow the instructions in the archive, I get the same bootloop once I type "fastboot reboot"

3) I'd like to find a stock e6560 rom so that I can use "fastboot update C:\this\is\where\my\rom\will\be.zip" and get the old OS back. Maybe I'm just not advanced enough to handle a rooted rom. Does anyone know where a zip file exists that can be used with "fastboot" update? All the zip files I have found so far have given me:


```
update package 'yourfile.zip' has no android-info.txt
```


----------



## OwenEverbinde (Jul 30, 2018)

erikjohansson3 said:


> Interesting

Click to collapse



Interesting indeed.

I decided for now to just leave it in fastboot. It drains battery that way, but at least it's not a threat to my sanity, (like the ATT startup sounds were, especially on repeat.) I'll try to solve this puzzle again in a few days. Hopefully then I can find a full restoration image or make my own custom ROM from the Kyocera source code (they did release the source code for their phone's operating system: I've never built a linux distribution from source, but theoretically, I should be able to do that using Android Kitchen.)


----------



## Suncatcher16 (Aug 25, 2018)

Anybody knows how to disable usage manager?


----------



## ramses77 (Aug 26, 2018)

hi 
can anyone help me how to get a stock firmware for kyrocera duraforce  for verizon 
i google searching for this but i got no thing


----------



## br0adband (Sep 14, 2018)

I recently picked up an E6820 (AT&T) and it apparently won't get Nougat since I have the 2GB model - there is a Nougat update (OTA) for 3GB models but I can't even find one of those _*anywhere*_ in an AT&T model. This is the AT&T page with the info:

https://www.att.com/devicehowto/tut...9?make=Kyocera&model=KyoceraE6820&gsi=Hl7ePLk

Now, I don't know if it's possible but I am curious to discover if it might be something where the OTA could be grabbed in some way and then patched to install on the 2GB models since those are the only ones I've been able to track down.

Does anyone own an AT&T branded Duraforce Pro that actually does have 3GB of RAM in it? If so can you share a screenshot showing it's got that much RAM, I'm just curious if such devices actually exist because I simply cannot find one anywhere on eBay or anywhere else either.

I like the device, I do, but I'm disappointed in just how slow it is. I've owned other Snapdragon 617 devices and none of them were anywhere near as slow as this thing is, and I've disabled everything possible regarding the AT&T bloatware. I am pretty sure it can't be rooted at this point and the one I have is still on the July 2016 security patch - I don't use AT&T so it's obviously not going to download any updates without an AT&T SIM card in it (I really hate that, I do, but there's nothing that can be done about it).

Anyway, a solid device, sure, but the slow response of it irritates me pretty severely. Because of the age of the last security patch I kept thinking KingRoot or perhaps KingoRoot (since they're two different things from what I can tell) might be able to root it and I could just remove the bloatware permanently but I haven't had any success in rooting with the latest versions of those two tools.

Ah well, I didn't pay a great sum of money for it but I am rather pissed off that there's a Nougat update floating around out there but the 2GB of RAM prevents me from getting it. That really does suck a big one IMO but that's AT&T I suppose.

If anybody knows how to get Nougat on this using that OTA and knows where to find it someplace, by all means, pass on the knowledge 'cause I'm sure it's gotta work better than Marshmallow does - or at least that's my hope.


----------



## FrankoHN (Sep 15, 2018)

How do I enter recovery mode?


----------



## Suncatcher16 (Sep 15, 2018)

FrankoHN said:


> How do I enter recovery mode?

Click to collapse



If you know it, tell us


----------



## FrankoHN (Sep 20, 2018)

Suncatcher16 said:


> If you know it, tell us

Click to collapse



I don't know. That's why I'm asking


----------



## ndt44 (Sep 26, 2018)

FrankoHN said:


> How do I enter recovery mode?

Click to collapse



Which model of DuraForce are you working with? That apparently makes a big difference in the DuraForce Pro.


----------



## FrankoHN (Sep 26, 2018)

ndt44 said:


> Which model of DuraForce are you working with? That apparently makes a big difference in the DuraForce Pro.

Click to collapse



At&t model

---------- Post added at 04:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 AM ----------




FrankoHN said:


> At&t model

Click to collapse



E6820


----------



## Suncatcher16 (Sep 26, 2018)

ndt44 said:


> Which model of DuraForce are you working with? That apparently makes a big difference in the DuraForce Pro.

Click to collapse



Can you give all variants? It will be helpful indeed.


----------



## ndt44 (Sep 27, 2018)

From my research, the AT&T E6820 is the most difficult to work on. The E6810 will at least go into bootloader mode. I've tried Kingroot and also its PC/USB version without success on my E6820. I have learned that you need to have Developer Mode enabled & select "OEM bootloader unlocked" in settings for the E6820. I'll post on the DuraForce Pro threads here if I have any success with ADB or fastboot.


----------



## motin (Oct 18, 2018)

Pls help I need to find a way to map or make the red ptt button work with a ptt application and It does not. 

Kayocera e6560 with 5.1.1 rom.


----------



## thudbucket (Nov 1, 2018)

Every time I use xda device identify I get a non Kyocera phone but my hardware model E6833 matches

https://forum.xda-developers.com/z5...x-patched-kernels-google-drive-t3689378/page7

Heads up not confirmed but I think Kyocera uses a base phone of a partner company


----------



## thudbucket (Nov 7, 2018)

Suncatcher16 said:


> Anybody knows how to disable usage manager?

Click to collapse



Do you mean developer mode? Go through both the hardware and and software tabs clicking all sub tabs 10+ times this method should work for all phones but is a longer method.

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




ramses77 said:


> hi
> can anyone help me how to get a stock firmware for kyrocera duraforce for verizon
> i google searching for this but i got no thing

Click to collapse



Here ya go

http://www.kyoceramobile.com/support/developers/


----------



## nugiedha (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi all..need help
If the device hangs on 5.1.1 while charging the phone is off 
Find answer on 
https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=732962&st=420#entry57925998
but file not found
Anyone?


----------



## gnanava (Jan 25, 2019)

how to enter recovery or fastboot mode on kyocera duraforce pro att?
i want to know key combination, not adb command


----------



## jayram1408 (Jan 31, 2019)

*I have had a Dura Force HD thats FRP locked for over a year now*

Can anyone tell me how to FRP bypass this phone? I have FRP bypassed my S5, ZTE Z981,  aS8 s8 edge+, actualy quite a few but for the life of me I can find no way to do it on this phone. I have seen hundreads of YouTube videos, been to all the forums and Nada, not even anything here.  It is a E6790TM Kyocera Dura Force HD. Thats as much as I know as thats as far as this phone will let me go. I can not figure it out and its not from not looking first and trying 50 million ways to Sunday. Trust me I would not post this if I didnt look very hard and try several options before wanting to brick this phone by chucking it into a brick wall. It has not come to that yet but Im near my wits end with this thing. Thasts how much of a head ache this thing has caused me. Thanks to anyone who can help. By the way I looked for a year literally first because sometimes I get stubborn and want to figure it out on my own. Im not going to buy one of them Sigma boxes for one phone either.


----------



## ndt44 (Feb 14, 2019)

gnanava said:


> how to enter recovery or fastboot mode on kyocera duraforce pro att?
> i want to know key combination, not adb command

Click to collapse



Hello, 
See my post on the DuraForce Pro thread:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...t-kyocera-duraforce-pro-t3502056/post77750183

Edit: hmm- the link didn't post correctly--see page 9 of that thread towards the bottom.


----------



## calipso-l (Mar 31, 2019)

hi! does anyone have any idea where and how i can unlock duraforce pro 6820 under contract?
thanks


----------



## grundlestain (May 6, 2019)

does anybody know if the e6560L variant is the same as anything else? can i flash the e6560 5.1.1 on it? 
I bought this unlocked phone online and am using on T-mo.

Update: It will not take anything that is posted here, and the links at the begining are dead.

If anyone can provide me with any image from a canadian telus e6560L please feel free to do so... Thanks


----------



## azaliaperez (Jul 1, 2019)

*informacion*

hola amigo queria saber si existe algun fimwere lolipop para mi kyocera e6560 , ya que con el actualizador de sistema no me funciona actualizar el android ,y si existe algun lugar donde poder descargarlo me avisas xfa , soy de managua nicaragua


----------



## edyasia (Jul 8, 2019)

*duraforce e6560c*

Hi. i have a6560 with security error due a failure on upgrade...  
 were i can find rom and method to recover it? thanks in advance

https://ibb.co/3sSNRqv


----------



## Lil.nguyen (Jul 13, 2019)

*E6810 root?*

need help to unlock bootloader and root Kyocera Duraforce Pro Verizon (E6810) !! Please


----------



## BigB451 (Jul 30, 2021)

I've been using a DuraForce Pro 2 on Verizon for about 18 months.  Visual Voicemail worked beautifully until I had to send the phone back to Kyocera for repair.  Kyocera sent me a new phone, but VVM stopped working.  I notice that the app icon is slightly different--the old VVM icon's corners was more rounded on the old phone than on this one.  I suspect that the problem is that the new version of VVM isn't working with Verizon's services.  Does anyone happen to have, or able to extract, the APK file for the DuraForce Pro 2?


----------



## Kaiser357 (Jul 31, 2021)

I figured I'd try here first. Has anyone figured out a way to root a Kyocera Duraforce Ultra 5g (E7110)? I don't want to brick my phone, but I also think it has more potential. I'm most interested in Magisk right now, but I'm willing to give up on it if it's not feasible.


----------



## ReiJ2125 (Mar 12, 2022)

Kaiser357 said:


> I figured I'd try here first. Has anyone figured out a way to root a Kyocera Duraforce Ultra 5g (E7110)? I don't want to brick my phone, but I also think it has more potential. I'm most interested in Magisk right now, but I'm willing to give up on it if it's not feasible.

Click to collapse



I have this same exact model and here is what I've found.
Root *is* possible *if* the issue around the false OEM-Unlock option gets resolved.
And by false OEM-Unlock option, I mean that the device says oem-unlocking is enabled through the developer settings, but it does *not* enable oem-unlock from the adb & fastboot level at the very least.
When I tried to flash Twrp for android 11 [cause that seemed to be the only thing that *may* be supported on/for this phone], I kept getting errors like `Flashing Unlock is not allowed` etc. etc. Come to find out, the errors were happening because OEM-Unlocking wasn't enabled [note that it said it was in the dev options].
At first, I couldn't detect the device through fastboot [when it was in the bootloader] but could detect it through adb. This was because Windows 10 is stupid when it comes to drivers; however, a simple reinstall of some fastboot drivers made it work [*kinda*].
After I got fastboot working, I tried to unlock the bootloader to flash twrp using commands like `fastboot oem unlock` `fastboot flashing unlock` and `fastboot flashin unlock_critical`. Note that `fastboot flashing get_unlock_ability` returned the code [1] [1 = it is possible | 0 = it is not possible].
I agree with you that this phone has potential that, if left untapped, would equal a brick. The specs on this thing are amazing [for the most part] It has the majority of the capabilities on the _software_ side. Sadly, unless someone can find a way to force oem-unlocking to be enabled, I highly doubt we can root this phone anytime soon.

~Rei


----------



## JiMBoTeK (Mar 24, 2022)

I have a similar issue. I cannot find the stock rom for E7110. I have malware that made it past the bootloader block.. I've got pics of the system log files 

I've got a similar issue with my E7110. I downloaded a crypto miner from somewhere I shouldn't have.. very intelligent malware. It successfully modified the bootloader and verizon's vendor privileges as well as adding custom permissions to modified pre-installed apps. I cannot get a true data wipe nor a true factory reset. Bootloader seems to be designed to block and deter all attempts to sideload. I think they call this variant HiddenMiner/MoneroMiner 

Here is what I found as far as stock rom goes->http://android-dev.kyocera.co.jp/source_en/versionSelect_duraforce-ultra-5g.html

The pics are from the system log accessed from the bootloader menus





















[/QUOTE]


----------



## calipso-l (Sep 17, 2022)

hi
have any idea how to unlock it from verizon?
thanks


----------



## Suncatcher16 (Sep 18, 2022)

Verizon devices are all unlocked out of the box


----------



## calipso-l (Sep 19, 2022)

not now
as well as verizon samsung xcover pro


----------



## Suncatcher16 (Sep 20, 2022)

calipso-l said:


> not now

Click to collapse



dunno about xcover, but when they were selling Duraforce Pro 2 it definitely was. It is already outdated phone, now they sell newer Kyocera Durasport 5G


----------



## tarasishe30 (Sep 23, 2022)

I have Kyocera DuraForce Ultra 5G, and it's locked to Verizon. 
contacted their tech support yesterday, they told me 60 days after purchase it will be unlocked.
Will waiting
Didn't find solution to unlock it earlier


----------



## Suncatcher16 (Sep 24, 2022)

60 days is not a long term, it's easier to wait


----------

